# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  اخبار الدوري السعودي للمحترفين الرجاء من الجميع الدخول (متجدد).

## LUCKY

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 

اخواني الاعضاء و المشرفين تحيه طيبه مني لكم 

طبعاً كلنا نتابع الدوري السعودي للمحترفين 

في هذا الموضوع سيتم وضع كل جديد عن الدوري السعودي 

لذا امل تفاعلكم و لا تبخلو علينا بالاخبار

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية على هيك موضوع
ويلا ابدأ سلسلة مشاركاتك 
كفايه اجازه

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعطيك العافية اخوي LUCKY
وتسلم على جهودك المتواصلة
وانا بضيف اليوم اول شئ 
دوري المحــترفين السعـــودي 2008
الجــولـة السـابعـة
فـــريــق النصــر Vs فـــريــق الوطنــي
المبـــاراة ستقـــام يوم الأربعـاء 22/10/2008
ضمن مباريات الأسبـوع الســابـع
المباراة على أستــاذ الأمير فيصل بن فهد في الريــاض
موعد انطلاق المباراة الساعة 7:55 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
ستنقل المباراة حصرياً art7
* نجــوم في فـــريــق النصـــر *





:: النصر في المركز 3 برصيد 11 نقطة من ست مباريات فاز في 3 وتعادل في 2 وخسر 1 له 9 وعليه 7 أهداف :: 
* نجـــوم في فـــريــق الوطنــي *





:: الوطني في المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 1 نقطة من خمس مبارايات خسر في 5 وتعادل في 1 له 7 وعليه 14 أهداف ::
:: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: 
* الفريقين خلال عشر سنوات في الدوري * 
النصر (2) (1) الوطني 27/12/2007 
الوطني (1) (0) النصر 14/09/2007 
:: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: 
* الفريقين خلال عشر سنوات في كأس ولي العهد *
النصر (1) (0) الوطني 05/03/2005 
:: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - ::
* الفريقين خلال العشر سنوات في كأس الأمير فيصل بن فهد *
النصر (4) (0) الوطني 9/3/2008 
الوطني (1) (1) النصر 22/01/2008 
:: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - ::
* أحــداث بين الفـريقين خلال العشر سنوات الاخيرة *
:: تقابل الفريقين وديا مرة واحدة وانتهى اللقاء الوطني (2) (1) النصر بتاريخ 21/11/2007 ::
:: لاعبين اشتركوا بالفريقين أحمد جهوي - ناصر حلوي ::
:: آخر لاعب سعودي من الفريق الوطني أحرز هدف في مرمى النصر هو اللاعب يحى الكعبي بتاريخ 22/1/2008 بالدقيقة 51، وآخر لاعب غير سعودي من الفريق الوطني أحرز هدف في مرمى النصر اللاعب عثمان التراوري بتاريخ 27/12/2007 بالدقيقة 29 ::
:: آخر لاعب حصل على كرت أحمر من الفريقين هما لاعب النصر ضياء هارون ولاعب الوطني عبدالله الدوسري بتاريخ 21/11/2007 في الدقيقة 86::
:: آخر لاعب سعودي من الفريق النصراوي أحرز هدف في مرمى الوطني هو اللاعب محمد الشهراني بتاريخ 9/3/2008 بالدقيقة 67، وآخر لاعب أجنبي من الفريق النصراوي أحرز هدف في مرمى الوطني اللاعب عصام المرداسي بتاريخ 27/12/2007 بالدقيقة 25 ::
:: آخر ضربة جزاء احتسبت في لقاءات الفريقين كانت للنصر بتاريخ 9/3/2008 أحرزها اللاعب محمد الشهراني بالدقيقية 67 :: 
:: آخر فوز للفريق النصراوي على الوطني كان في 9/3/2008م ::
:: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - :: - ::
نسأل الله العلي القدير بأن ينصـر النصر وأن يعيد هيبته
وأن تكون بداية الانتصارات من لقاء الأربعاء

----------


## LUCKY

مميز ما ذكرتي حبك ملكني 

و تحليل راااااااائع 

بالتوفيق للفريقين 

و اتوقع التعادل بعد خساره النصر من غريمه الهلال 

تحياتي

----------


## king of love

*عبدالله القرني ومحمد الجابري ـ جدة** أعطى الجهاز الطبي لفريق* * الأهلي الضوء الأخضر للمدافع وليد عبدربه بإمكانية مشاركته في لقاء فريقه الأربعاء* * المقبل أمام فريق الوحدة ضمن مباريات الدوري، وشارك اللاعب ضمن المجموعة الأساسية* * التي ستمثل الفريق والتي تضم ياسر المسيليم لحراسة المرمى وإبراهيم هزازي ومحمد عيد* * ووليد عبدربه ومنصور الحربي في خط الدفاع وصاحب العبدالله وهاريسون وتيسير الجاسم* * ومعتز الموسى في خط الوسط، وحسن الراهب وبدر الخراشي في خط الهجوم* *   .
** على ذات* * الصعيد شارك المحترفان عادل معيزة وقودين مع الفريق الرديف في إشارة واضحة* * لإبعادهما عن التشكيلة الأساسية في اللقاء واستمرارية ملادينوف على التشكيلة التي* * بدأ بها أمام الاتحاد.. وواصل المهاجم مالك معاذ وجوده في غرفة العلاج ومن المتوقع* * أن يغيب عن لقاء فريقه أمام الوحدة ويبذل الجهاز الطبي محاولاته لتجهيزه في اللقاء* * المرتقب أمام النصر الإثنين المقبل في نصف نهائي تصفيات البطولة الخليجية* *   .
** وعقب* * نهاية تدريب أمس وجهت إدارة الكرة لاعبي الأهلي بتناول وجبة العشاء في مقر النادي* * وسيستمر ذلك خلال الأيام المقبلة في خطوة تهدف للتنظيم الغذائي للاعبين المحترفين* * واستكمالاً لجوانب الاحتراف وفي إطار اهتمام الجهاز الفني بتأهيل اللاعبين وزيادة* * طاقتهم للتدريبات* *   .
** على صعيد آخر قدم مساعد مدرب فريق الأهلي البلغاري (كوتين* *   )* * والذي سبق أن اختاره المدرب للقيام بمهام مراقبة المباريات ومشاهدة الأدوات* * التكتيكية للفرق الأخرى اعتذاره عن الحضور للانضمام للجهاز الفني بقيادة ملادينوف* * إثر تعرض (أسرة) مساعد المدرب الذي اتفقت معه الإدارة الأهلاوية لحادث مروري أجبره* * على البقاء بجوارهم* *   .*

----------


## king of love

الرياضي ـ جدة

لم يهدء جمهور الاتحاد طوال يوم أمس الإثنين قبل أن يعيد محمد نور قائد فريقه الكروي إلى صدارة ترتيب مسابقة (دايهاتسو الرياضي) أكبر مسابقة رياضية تشهدها الصحافة السعودية، حيث 
 دعمه بنسبة كبيرة من الأصوات أسهمت في عودته إلى القمة بنسبة 24% متقدماً 5% دفعة واحدة، في حين تراجع ياسر القحطاني نجم الهلال إلى المركز الثاني بنسبة 22%.

وواصل يوسف الموينع تراجعه واستقر في المركز الثالث بنهاية يوم أمس بنسبة 19% من الأصوات، وتسببت خسارة فريقه للديربي والمستوى الضعيف الذي قدمه الفريق في تراجع أسهمه بشكل
  واضح، رغم تأكيدات جمهور النصر أنهم سيدفعون لاعبهم إلى القمة في الأيام الحاسمة بمسابقة (نجم الشهر) الثاني.

ورغم تراجع الأصوات بالنسبة للمصري عماد متعب نجم الاتحاد فمازال يحتفظ بموقعه في المركز الرابع بنسبة 15%، متقدماً على البرازيلي إلتون نجم النصر الذي عاد قبل 48 ساعة إلى قائمة 
 الـ(TOP) واستقرت نسبته عند 13% من مجموع الأصوات في المسابقة، تواكباً مع هدفه الجميل في مرمى الهلال في ديربي العاصمة والذي سجله من كرة ثابتة خارج منطقة الجزاء.

وأسهم فوز الاتحاد والهلال على الأهلي والنصر في ديربي العروس والعاصمة في اشعال التنافس بين نور وياسر على المركزين الأول والثاني قبل أيام قليلة من نهاية مسابقة (نجم الشهر) الثاني، 
 حيث ينتظر أن يتم السحب على السيارة بعد مباريات الأسبوع السادس من دوري المحترفين السعودي وخلال فترة توقف المسابقة.

وشهدت المسابقة خروج اثنان من أشهر وأبرز نجوم الكرة السعودية هما محمد الشلهوب نجم الهلال الذي ترك المكان لياسر القحطاني العائد بقوة، وكذلك مالك معاذ نجم الأهلي، وتسبب غياب 
 اللاعبين عن ديربي العروس والعاصمة في ابتعادهما المؤقت عن القائمة الذهبية.

وذهبت عدد من الأصوات إلى صالح بشير من الاتفاق، وناصر الشمراني من الشباب، والحسن اليامي من نجران، وهشام بو شروان ومبروك زايد من الاتحاد ومحمد الشهراني وأحمد المبارك من 
 النصر، وصاحب العبد الله وتيسير الجاسم من الأهلي.

واشتعلت المنافسة على آخرها مع الوصول إلى الأيام الحاسمة لمسابقة (نجم الشهر) الثاني، حيث يسعى النصراويون أن تذهب السيارة (توريس 4×4) ذات الدفع الرباعي إلى نجمهم بعد أن نجحوا
  في أن يتوجوا لاعبهم سعد الحارثي بها في الشهر الأول، في حين يأمل الهلاليون أن تكون السيارة من نصيب لاعبهم الموهوب خلال الشهر الحالي.

وكان التصويت للشهر الثاني بدأ عقب إجازة عيد الفطر المبارك، قبل ساعات من توزيع أول سياراتين في المسابقة حصل عليهما سعد الحارثي نجم النصر، والقاريء محمد عبد الله موسى سبعي 
 خلال الشهر الأول.

وتقام المسابقة برعاية شركة دايهاتسو (إحدى شركات عبد اللطيف جميل)، حيث سيفوز النجم الحاصل على التصويت الأكبر بسيارة (توريس 4×4) في حين يختار جهاز الحاسب الآلي القارئ 
 الأكثر حظاً ليحصل على سيارة (دايهاتسو سيربون)، إضافة إلى  جوائز نقدية يومية واشتراك مجاني في جريدة (الرياضي).


الخمسة الأوائل في التصويت

محمد نور 24%
ياسر القحطاني 22%
يوسف الموينع 19%
عماد متعب 15%
إلتون 13%
آخرون 7%

----------


## king of love

الصحيفه المغموره ( شمس) تهاجم الحسن اليامى انتقاما من فيصل اليامى!!!









http://www.shms.com.sa/viewer.php

انظروا الى عقلية القائمين على هذه الصحيفه المغموره
التى لايتجاوز عدد متابعيها اصابع اليد الواحده
حيث وضعت تصريح الصحفى احمد معيدى والذى تهجم فيه
على طير نجران الحسن اليامى بجانب خبر يذكرون فيه تراجع
الشاعر فيصل اليامى عن تصريحه بعد مباراة الهلال والنصر!!!
 وكأنهم يقولون هذه بتلك!!!!!

اتساءل ومادخل الحسن  اليامى بتصريح  فيصل اليامى  عن ميوله
حتى تقوم هذه الصحيفة المعموره بالهجوم عليه  ؟؟؟!!!!

على العموم الحسن لايحتاج منى ان امدحه  لان
الجميع اتفق على لعبه وفنه وحسن اخلاقه 
وما اساءة  هذه الصحيفه له الا دليل على افلاسها 
ودليل على غباء القائمين عليها من مرتزقة الصحافه

كبير يالطير ودائما الصغار يسعون للصعود على اكتاف الكبار

----------


## king of love

النصـــــــر يرصـــــــد «31» مليــــــــوناً لضم المـــــــوسى وأميــــــدو والعمــــــــري...



رصد عضو شرف نصراوي (21) مليون ريال مقابل انتقال كامل الموسى وسليمان اميدو لاعبا نادي الوحدة في فترة الانتقالات الثانية من الموسم الرياضي الحالي حيث عرض الشرفي النصراوي عبر اتصاله الهاتفي على اللاعبين المبلغ المالي في حال موافقتهما على الانتقال بشكل نهائي وفي نفس الوقت تم اخذ موافقة اللاعب ماجد العمري مدافع المنتخب الأول ونادي الاتفاق على انتقاله للنصر مقابل عشرة ملايين ريال غير حصة النادي. وكانت اللجنة الرباعية التي يترأسها الأمير فيصل بن تركي قد دعمت الفريق بخمسة لاعبين هم يوسف الموينع و احمد عباس و احمد الحضرمي و عبد الله الحماد و فهد الزهراني مقابل (14) مليونا بخلاف مبالغ اللاعبين الأجانب وذلك لسد احتياجات الفريق والعودة به لواجهة المنافسة على الألقاب. يذكر بان مدرب النصر رادان قدم تقرير كامل عن احتياجات الفريق للفترة القادمة واهم العناصر التي من الممكن التعاقد معها. 


المصدر صحيفة عكــــــــــــــــاظ

----------


## king of love

*الفيفا يرفع الإيقاف عن التايب خلال أسبوعين



* المنارة -20-10-2008
  فجر محام سويسري مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل عندما وعد مسؤولي الهلال السعودي برفع       
الإيقاف عن الليبي طارق التايب والاكتفاء بالغرامة المالية الموقعة عليه من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم 'الفيفا'، والتي تقدر قيمتها بـ600 ألف دولار أمريكي؛ بسبب إخلاله بتعاقده مع النادي التركي جانزتيب.

  وتعاقدت إدارة الهلال مع المحامي لتولي قضية التايب برمتها، خاصة بعد أن نما إلى علمها أن هذا المحامي يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن القضية، بالإضافة إلى لوائح الفيفا وثغراتها، ومن ثم فإنه وعد برفع الإيقاف خلال أسبوعين على الأقل.

  سادت علامات التفاؤل على مجلس إدارة الزعيم برفع الإيقاف عن لاعب من أهم الأعمدة الأساسية في صفوف الفريق، وغيابه مؤثر بلا شك خاصة وأن الجهاز الفني للهلال يعترف بأن غياب النجم الليبي أحدث انخفاضا كبيرا في مستوى الفريق الهلالي وتحديدا في المباريات الأخيرة.
  من جانبه أكد نائب رئيس نادي الهلال الأمير نواف بن سعد لصحيفة 'الوطن' السعودية أن مجلس الإدارة سيصدر قراره النهائي عقب قرار المحكمة الدولية أو 'الفيفا' حول القضية، بعد الوعود التي تلقاها النادي من المحامي السويسري بأن المشكلة ستصب في المقام الأول والأخير لصالح الزعيم.

  أضاف أن النادي سيصدر قرارا بشأن التعاقد مع بديله من عدمه، بعد صدور القرار في حال عدم رفع الإيقاف عن التايب، ونحن حريصون -في الدرجة الأولى- على تحقيق مصلحة الهلال أولا، ومصلحة لاعبينا في الدرجة الثانية.
  أريبيان بزنس

----------


## king of love

█◄ الدوري السعودي في المرتبة الخامسة عربيا هذا ما ورد في التصنيف الجديد الصادر هذا اليوم حيث احتل الدوري السعودي  المرتبة الخامسة عربيا   وقد تصدّر جدول الترتيب  الدوري التونسي الذي حلّ  في المركز الأول

----------


## king of love

شركة موبايلي الاماراتية تتضامن مع الزعيم وتمنع قناة أبو ظبي من حضور التوقيع مع فريق النجوم



المصدر في أغلب الصحف وهذا مثال 
إبعاد أبو ظبي من توقيع النجوم 

كتب - أحمد العجلان 
أبعدت شركة موبايلي في المؤتمر الصحافي الذي أقامته أمس بمناسبة التوقيع مع نجوم موبايلي، قناة أبو ظبي الرياضية، وذلك في تأكيد من الشركة الراعية للهلال على مقاطعتها للقناة التي يقاطعها نادي الهلال أيضاً. ويأتي ذلك بعد سلسلة من الإساءات التي تعرض لها الهلال من القناة.

(((  لأجل عين تكرم مدينة يا أبو ظبي ))

----------


## king of love

بوشروان ومتعب يهددان شعبية القحطاني



القحطاني يواجه منافسة شرسة من متعب وبوشروان 


باتت شعبية النجم ياسر القحطاني أحد أشهر مهاجمي الهلال السعودي ومنتخب بلاده مهددة وفي عقر داره، بعد قدوم المصري عماد متعب والمغربي هشان بوشروان لاعبي اتحاد جدة الجديدين، واللذين يتألقان مع فريقهما منذ المرحلة الأولى للدوري السعودي الممتاز.
واتبع المهاجمان متعب وبوشروان مقولة "أقصر طريق لقلوب المشجعين تسجيل الأهداف"، ليكسب المهاجم المصري ثقة جماهير العميد بأهدافه الأربعة المؤثرة التي سجلها خلال مشاركته في خمس مباريات، وهو ما فعله زميله المغربي هشام بوشروان بأهدافه الخمسة، ليخطفا بذلك الأضواء من القحطاني صاحب الهدفين فقط، بعد مرور ست جولات من دوري المحترفين.
ويتصدر بوشروان قائمة هدافي الدوري السعودي بخمسة أهداف وبفارق هدف واحد عن السعوديين محمد نور -زميله في الاتحاد- وسليمان أميدو مدافع الوحدة، ومتعب، وأخيرا البرازيلي كلاوديني مهاجم الشباب، فيما يأتي القحطاني بعيدا في تلك القائمة مكتفيا بهدفين فقط.
المتعب عماد

أهداف متعب تكررت كثيرا 

انضم متعب إلى العميد نجما متألقا مع بداية الموسم الحالي، قادما من الأهلي المصري صاحب الشعبية الكبيرة في مصر والوطن العربي؛ لذا تضاعف عدد المشاهدين المصريين، خصوصا ذوي الميول الحمراء للدوري السعودي؛ لحرصهم على متابعة هدافهم المحبوب الذي ساهم في حصول الشياطين الحمر على دوري أبطال إفريقيا مرتين متتاليتين عامي 2005 و2006، بالإضافة إلى الفوز بالمركز الثالث لكأس العالم للقارات في اليابان منذ عامين.
ولم يجد متعب صعوبة في التألق مع أجواء المنافسة، فافتتح التسجيل في أولى مبارياته بقميص الاتحاد أمام الرائد، في المباراة التي حسمها العميد بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف، ليكون ذلك اللقاء شهادة تعارف مثالية بين المهاجم المصري وجماهير ناديه الجديد، التي تغنت باسمه في الجولة الثانية، بعدما سجل اللاعب هدفي الفوز على حساب الوطني.
وأجبرت ظروف المشاركات الدولية غياب متعب عن لقاء العميد أمام الشباب، نظرا لارتباطه بمباراة منتخب مصر أمام جيبوتي في المرحلة قبل الأخيرة من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم "جنوب إفريقيا2010"، وسجل اللاعب بقميص بلاده في تلك المواجهة هدفا من الأهداف الأربعة التي دك بها الفراعنة شباك منافسهم.
وعاد متعب للتسجيل مجددا في الملاعب السعودية بإحراز هدف الفوز على حساب الأهلي في وقت قاتل "الدقيقة92"، لتنتهي المباراة بهدفين لهدف لصالح العميد، ووقتها جلس مهاجم المنتخب المصري على مقاعد البدلاء حتى شارك في الدقيقة 67، ليكسب قدرا أكبر من محبة جماهير الاتحاد، خصوصا وأن هدفه منح الاتحاد ثلاث نقاط غالية، إضافة إلى الفوز بلقاء دربي مدينة جدة على جاره اللدود.
المغربي بوشروان

بوشروان واصل تألقه مع العميد 

ولا يختلف الوضع كثيرا مع المهاجم المغربي بوشروان، فاحتل اللاعب قائمة هدافي الدوري السعودي بخمسة أهداف، بعد ست مباريات لعبها مع الاتحاد، أحرز هدفين خلال الجولة الأولى أمام الرائد من أصل خمسة سجلها فريقه طوال الـ90 دقيقة.
وكرر بوشروان ثنائياته مجددا في الأسبوع الثالث أمام الحزم بتسجيله الهدفين الأول والثالث، وأخيرا أحرز هدفه الخامس في ديربي جدة أمام الأهلي، بعدما افتتح أهداف اللقاء في الدقيقة 38، ليواصل تألقه بقميص العميد كواحد من أبرز الصفقات الناجحة التي نفذها الاتحاد هذا الموسم.
وتغيب المهاجم المغربي عن الاتحاد في لقاء الشباب في الجولة الخامسة من الدوري السعودي؛ نظرا لمشاركته مع منتخب بلاده في مباراة بالتصفيات الإفريقية أمام موريتانيا، ولم يسجل بوشروان هدفا في المباراة الدولية، ليعود بعدها متعطشا لهز الشباك، وهذا ما حققه بالفعل أمام الأهلي في مباراة الديربي.
ويشتهر المغرب بكثرة محترفيه في الملاعب الأوروبية والعربية، ولكن بوشروان حالة خاصة؛ لأنه أحد الأعمدة الأساسية للمنتخب المغربي؛ لذا فهو على علاقة قوية بجماهير بلاده، كما أنه أحد نجوم النجم الساحلي الحائز على لقب دوري أبطال إفريقيا عام 2007 على حساب الأهلي المصري، ليشارك مع ناديه السابق في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية خلال العام نفسه.
ودخل بوشروان قائمة المرشحين للقب الأكثر شعبية على مستوى العالم بجانب سبعة لاعبين عرب منهم السعودي ياسر القحطاني، وسيدفع تألق المهاجم المغربي إلى دفع عدد كبير من الجماهير المغربية والعربية وعدد من السعوديين غير المتعصبين للجنسية، على حساب المهارة للتصويت لصالح بوشروان على حساب القحطاني.
وأمام تزايد شعبية مهاجمي اتحاد جدة بات على النجم ياسر القحطاني أن يلحق بقطار الهدافين، وهو الأمر الذي يجعله يواجه تحديات صعبة في المباريات القادمة من عمر بطولة الدوري، والتي يسعى اللاعب للحفاظ على لقبها مع الزعيم.

----------


## LUCKY

اخبار راااااااائعه و متنوعه 

بس الى الآن و انا ما عرفت سبب الخلاف بين الهلال و قناه ابوظبي

و اذا تمت الصفقات المذكوره عن النصر راح تكون بالضبط في مراكز الضعف للفريق العالمي 
يعني ظهير ايسر كامل الموسى بد مدخلي 
و قلب دفاع ماجد العمري بدل الصقور 

بيكون الفريق النصراوي غيرررر

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

صاحب الأرض يعاني غيابات مؤثرة
فرقة النمور تهدد أبها بتعقيد الأمور
كالديرون متحفز لتعزيز صدارة العميد والبشري يطمع في نقطة 
خالد علي - أبها

الاتحاد متحفز لتعزيز صدارته 
يحل فريق الاتحاد الاول لكرة القدم متصدر دوري المحترفين مساء اليوم الاربعاء ضيفا ثقيلا على فريق ابها صاحب المركز العاشر في قائمة الترتيب في اللقاء الذي يجمع بين الفريقين على ملعب مدينة الامير سلطان بالمحالة بابها ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة من دوري المحترفين والاتحاد الذي يتفوق على ضيفه ابها في الامكانيات يسعى الى تعزيز موقفه في الصدارة من خلال كسب النقاط الثلاث فيما يسعى ابها جاهدا للخروج ولو بنقطة واحدة على اقل تقدير وهي ان تحققت له فعلا تعد بمثابة الانتصار.

تعزيز الصدارة
يدخل الاتحاد المتصدر لمواجهة اليوم وفي رصيده 16 نقطة حصيلة فوزه في 5 مباريات امام كل من الرائد 5-1 والوطني 2-1 والحزم 3-1 والشباب 2-1 والاهلي 2-1 وتعادل واحد امام النصر 2-2.
والاتحاد سيرمي بكل ثقله بحثا عن النقاط الثلاث من اجل تعزيز موقعه في الصدارة واي تهاون قد يكلفه الثمن غاليا. والكفة الاتحادية من حيث المستوى يتفوق على ابها بمراحل ولكن هذا لا يعني ان العميد سيكون طريقه سهلا لتحقيق مراده لاسيما ان ابها يختلف عندما يلعب على ارضه وسبق له وان خطف نقطة ثمينة على ارضه امام الاهلي ومثلها امام الوحدة.
ويتوقع ان يعتمد الارجنتيني كالديرون المدير الفني لفريق الاتحاد على نفس العناصر التي لعب بها مباراة الاهلي وهو الامر الذي يعني ان الاتحاد سيدخل للمباراة وهو مكتمل الصفوف ولا يعاني اي نقص. وتكمن قوة الاتحاد في العديد من الاسماء وفي مقدمتهم قائده محمد نور والثنائي المرعب بو شروان وعماد متعب.

غيابات مؤثرة
فريق ابها الذي يقبع في المركز العاشر بقائمة ترتيب دوري المحترفين برصيد 3 نقاط حصيلة تعادله مع الاهلي سلبيا ونجران 1-1 والوحدة 2-2 وخسر امام الهلال 0-3 والاتفاق 1-3 يدخل لمباراة اليوم وهو يعاني ظروفا صعبة فالى جانب هروب المدرب المغربي عبدالقادر يومير المدير الفني للفريق الذي اثر الرحيل دون رجعه فان ابها يمر بغيابات مؤثرة بعد ان تعرض ثلاثة من عناصره للطرد في مباراة الفريق السابقة امام الاتفاق وهم مرجان اليامي ومحمود ادم ومحمد الغامدي. وابها الذي سيقوده المدرب الوطني سعد البشري الذي خلف يومير في المهمة سيسعى جاهدا ولو بالخروج بنقطة واحدة على اقل تقدير. علما ان المباراة سيقودها الحكم عبدالرحمن الجروان ويساعده ابراهيم الدباسي وخالد الدغيري.

----------


## LUCKY

بعد خسارته لديربي العاصمة 
النصر يسعى لمداواة جراحه على حساب الوطني 
رادان يبحث عن الهجوم وصايب يعزز منافذ الدفاع
متابعة - علي القعيمي 
ايلتون
فهد ابو جابر 
يخوض فريق النصر مساء اليوم الأربعاء على أرضه وبين جماهيره لقاء استثنائيا أمام فريق الوطني من تبوك بأمل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث والتخلص من الأزمة النفسية التي حاصرت الفريق بعد خسارته في الجولة الماضية أمام غريمه العنيد فريق الهلال ومن المتوقع أن تحضر جماهير فريق النصر المباراة بكثافة للوقوف لمساندة فريقها والعودة به من جديد للمنافسة على قائمة الترتيب والتخلص من آثار الخسارة الماضية والأولى التي تعرض لها الفريق في الدوري وكانت أمام الهلال ..
يدخل فريق النصر المباراة وهو في المركز الثالث برصيد 11 نقطة جمعها من ست مباريات فاز في ثلاث منها وتعادل في اثنتين وخسر مباراة واحدة وفوزه بنتيجة المباراة سوف يمنحه لاحتلال مركز أفضل من مركزه الحالي ( الثالث ) إذا خدمته نتائج المباريات الأخرى وفي المقابل يقبع فريق النادي الوطني في المركز الثاني عشر والأخير في اللائحة برصيد نقطة واحدة تحصل عليها من تعادل واحد فيما خسر أربع مباريات ليصبح مجموع المباريات التي لعبها في الدوري خمس مباريات وفوزه اليوم على النصر قد يبعده مؤقتا عن المركز الأخير في اللائحة في حالة خسارة أبها والرائد . 
من الناحية الفنية توجد فوارق بين الفريقين ولكنها ليست شاسعة ويتواجد في فريق النصر مجموعة من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة ومنهم الخوجلي والبحري والصقور والبرازيلي ايدير والحارثي والواكد والزهراني كما يضم الفريق مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين الصاعدين ويحتاج الفريق أن يحسن مدربه رادان في عملية توظيف قدرات اللاعبين بشكل جيد وخاصة في رسم التشكيل وعملية التغيير وهذا ما يعاني منه فريق النصر . أما فريق الوطني فهو يلعب الموسم الثاني له مع الكبار وما قدمه الفريق في الموسم الماضي لا يوازي ما يقدمه الفريق في الموسم الحالي ويحتاج الفريق لتسجيل نتيجة إيجابية مع فريق كبير في حجم النصر لينطلق في حصد النقاط ويمتلك فريق الوطني تشكيلة ممزوجة بين لاعبي الخبرة والدماء الشابة واللاعبين المنتدبين من الأندية الأخرى واللاعبين الأجانب المؤثرين لذلك قد يصنع فريق الوطني المفاجأة غير السارة للفريق النصراوي وجماهيره .

----------


## LUCKY

شبح الإصابات يخيم على الفريقين 
الشباب يخطط لاقتحام الصدارة والرائد متحفز للهروب من القاع 
فهد العويض - الرياض
 فارس العمري 
 عبده عطيف
يلتقي الليلة على استاد الامير فيصل بن فهد بالملز فريقا الشباب والرائد ضمن الجولة السادسة من دوري المحترفين حيث يسعى الشباب الى مواصلة المنافسة على الصدارة ومزاحمة الفرق على المراكز الاولى بعد ان اشتد التنافس فيما الرائد يبحث عن الهروب من المراكز المتأخرة والتي استمر قابعا بها منذ انطلاقة الدوري وهو حريص على ايقاف مسلسل الخسائر من امام الشباب الليلة.
(الشباب)
يمتلك الشباب تسع نقاط كان اخر لقاء قد خسره امام الاتحاد بهدفين مقابل هدف وهو يعاني الليلة من تفشي الاصابات في صفوفه مما يجعل المدرب بومبيدو يقع في حرج شديد خاصة في منطقة الدفاع والتي سيغيب عنها المصاب نايف القاضي والموقوف بثلاث بطاقات صفراء فيصل العبيلي مما يجعل العائد من الاصابة عبدالمحسن الدوسري يلعب الى جوار صالح صديق فيما سيكون حسن معاذ متواجدا في منطقة الظهير مع عبدالله شهيل بديل زيد المولد وهو ما يشكل قوة خاصة وان هذه المنطقة مصدر للهجمة الشبابية فيما سيعاني خط الوسط من غياب بوفيو الغائب عن التدريبات للاصابة والمحترف الاخر كماتشو فاصبحت المسئولية على ابناء عطيف احمد وعبده اصبح المستوى الجيد بالاضافة الى تواجد بشار عبدالله وبدر الحقباني وسيقود خط الهجوم اللاعب المشاغب ناصر الشمراني والذي يستطيع تجاوز المدافعين ويسبب ارباك رغم عدم المساندة من المحترف كلاديني والذي لم يقدم اي مستوى ويبقى لدى الشباب اوراق مؤثرة على دكة الاحتياط كفيصل السلطان ويوسف السالم وعبدالله الاسطى.
(الرائد)
يحتل الرائد المركز الحادي عشر برصيد ثلاث نقاط وكان اخر لقاء قد خسره امام الوحدة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف والفريق حتى الان لم يستطع التعامل مع فرق الدوري بالشكل المطلوب ولم يستطع المدرب محمد الدو اللعب حسب امكاناته فتلقى الخسائر متتالية رغم وجود اسماء جيدة في صفوفه فحراسه المرمى يتواجد بها خالد شراحيلي وهو حارس جيد وامامه خط دفاع يقوده المخضرم فارس العمري والى جواره يتواجد باسم الشريف وعبدالعزيز المفرج وهذا الخط يعاني من عدم المساندة من لاعبي الوسط مما جعلهم معرضين لضغط مستمر خاصة وان احمد الخير وبندر القرني يهملان ادوارهم الدفاعية فيما طارق الشريف يقوم بمساندة المهاجمين عبدالعزيز الكلثم صاحب التحركات الجيدة والتسديد القوي على المرمى وكادي الذي يحتاج لوقت للانسجام مع المجموعة فيما اهم البدائل في الفريق تتمثل في عبدالاله هوساوي وعبدالرحمن الشريف.

----------


## LUCKY

الفريق وصل إلى نجران بوجود القحطاني
توني يعتمد على الهجوم المبكر .. ويستعين بالنجعي كورقة رابحة
فيصل الشوشان – الدمام 
 جانب من وصول لاعبي الاتفاق إلى نجران
أنهى الفريق الكروي الأول بنادي الاتفاق يوم أمس استعداداته لمباراة اليوم امام نجران حيث أجرى الفريق الاتفاقي تدريبه الأخير على ملعب المباراة بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين بما فيهم حسين النجعي والذي قد يستعين به المدرب توني كورقة رابحة في الشوط الثاني وقد اتضحت التشكيلة التي سيدخل بها توني مباراة اليوم وستكون هي نفسها التي لعبت لقاء أبها الأخير باستثناء مشاركة البرنس تاغو بدلا عن بدر الخميس ومن خلال تدريب الأمس اتضح بان الفريق الاتفاقي سيدخل مباراة اليوم بطريقة هجومية .
من جهته أشار مدير الكرة الاتفاقية زكي الصالح إلى ان فريقه أصبح جاهزا لملاقاة نجران من جميع النواحي . 
وكان الفريق ألاتفاقي قد وصل عصر أمس إلى نجران وتواجد مع بعثة الفريق اللاعب عبدالرحمن القحطاني حيث عاد إلى الدمام بعد تصويره إعلان فريق موبايلي بالرياض وفور وصوله غادر من جديد مع الفريق إلى نجران .

----------


## LUCKY

رغم تباين الطموحات بينهما 
الهلال متحفز لتضييق خناق الصدارة والحزم للعودة بجدارة 
معنويات اللاعبين مصدر تفاؤل كوزمين والسويح يخشى المد الأزرق 
خالد الحديثي - الرس
 القحطاني 
تزحف جماهير منطقة القصيم مساء اليوم الاربعاء تجاه ملعب نادي الحزم بالرس لمشاهدة لقاء الهلال والحزم ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة بدوري المحترفين ورغم تباين الطموحات بين الفريقين فالهلال يسعى للمحافظة على لقب المسابقة من جهة وتضييق الخناق على الاتحاد المتصدر من جهة اخرى بينما الحزم يسعى لتفادي شبح الهبوط مبكرا بعد ان قدم نتائج متواضعة في المباريات السابقة.
يدخل الحزم اللقاء وهو في المركز التاسع برصيد 5 نقاط ويسعى الى اقتناص النقاط الثلاث لتعزيز موقفه في سلم الترتيب ويدرك مدربه التونسي عمار السويح صعوبة المهمة نظرا لانه يعرف انه يواجه خصما بحجم الهلال ومن المتوقع ان يلعب السويح بنفس التشكيل الذي دخل به لقاء نجران الاخير بتواجد سعيد الحربي في حراسة المرمى وامامه خط دفاع بقيادة الفرنسي امين وعبدالعزيز الهليل و سامي بشير في ويفتقد خط الدفاع لخدمات ذياب مجرشي بداعي الاصابة.
وفي خط الوسط يلعب الحزم بخمسة لاعبين هم رياض العريني ومحمد روبيز وهذا الثنائي يقوم بمهمات دفاعية وحمادجي واحمد المناور وصفوان المولد يساندون المهاجم الوحيد وليد الجيزاني الذي سيجد صعوبة في اختراق دفاع الهلال. و سيعتمد الحزم على سلاح الهجمات المرتدة تحسبا للاندفاع الهلالي الذي سيبحث عن هدف مبكر يريح به اعصاب جماهيره . في المقابل يدخل الهلال اللقاء وسط معنويات عالية جدا بعد فوزه على المنافس التقليدي النصر 2/1 وعودة ياسر القحطاني للتسجيل وكلها عوامل ايجابية تصب في مصلحة الهلال الذي يحتل المرتبة الثانية بعد الاتحاد برصيد 13 نقطة ويتواجد في حراسة الهلال محمد الدعيع وهو مصدر اطمئنان للفريق وامامه خط الدفاع ماجد المرشدي واسامة هوساوي و عبدالله الزوري ومحمد نامي واهم مايميز خط الدفاع الهلالي التفاهم ومن الصعوبة اختراقه وفي الوسط يبقى الرادار خالد عزيز وعودته منحت الهلال قوة اضافية في لقاء النصر وبجواره عبداللطيف الغنام واحمد الفريدي والسويسري ويلهامسون الذي قدم مستوى مقنعا في لقاء النصر وفي الهجوم يلعب كوزمين بالثنائي ياسر القحطاني واحمد الصويلح وسيجد هذا الثنائي رقابة لصيقة جدا من دفاع الحزم ويتوقع ان تكون المباراة مثيرة كما هي عادة مباريات الفريقين .

----------


## LUCKY

في لقاء شعاره الإثارة والندية 
الأهلي يتسلح بالأرض والجمهور لإحباط مفاجآت الوحدة 
ملادينوف متحفز للعودة لطريق الانتصارات وبوكير يعتمد المرتدات 
علي السلمي - جدة 
 علاء الكويكبي
 الثقفي

على استاد الأمير عبدالله الفيصل بجدة يلتقي مساء اليوم الاربعاء فريقا الأهلي والوحدة في نطاق منافسات الجولة السابعة من دوري المحترفين . وسيسعى كل فريق من خلال المباراة الجماهيرية إلى كسب النقاط الثلاث والتقدم خطوة في سلم الترتيب , فالأهلي صاحب الأرض والجمهور يتطلع للفوز بعد خسارته الماضية أمام منافسه التقليدي الاتحاد وبالتالي العودة مجددا للمنافسة على المراكز المتقدمة بينما يأمل الوحدة أن يواصل مستوياته الجيدة ونتائجه الإيجابية التي حققها في مبارياته الأخيرة. وتعتبر المباراة متكافئة بين الفريقين من الناحية الفنية مع أفضلية نسبية للأهلي رغم أنه يعاني من غياب بعض اللاعبين .ويدخل الأهلي المباراة وهو في المركز السابع برصيد 8 نقاط جمعها من 6 مباريات حيث فاز كما تعادل و خسر في اثنتين ويسعى الليلة إلى العودة بقوة لدائرة الانتصارات التي ستنعش آماله في المنافسة على بطولة الدوري خصوصا أنه قدم مستويات جيدة في الآونة الأخيرة . ورغم أن الفريق يفتقد لأكثر من لاعب بداعي الإصابة إلا أنه يملك عناصر جيدة قادرة على التعويض وقيادته لتحقيق النقاط الثلاث . ويبرز في الفريق مهاجمه حسن الراهب وصاحب العبدالله ومعتز الموسى وتيسير الجاسم وتركي الثقفي والجزائري عادل معيزة الذي سيشارك أساسيا إلى جانب وليد عبدربه .
أما الطرف الثاني وهو الوحدة فيدخل المباراة وهو في المركز الرابع برصيد 10 نقاط جمعها من 6 مباريات حيث فاز في ثلاث وتعادل في واحدة وخسر في اثنتين ويتطلع هذا المساء إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية سواء الفوز أو التعادل ليواصل مشواره الذي كان متعثرا في البداية . ومع أن المنافس لا يستهان به إلا أن أبناء مكة لديهم العزيمة والإصرار على إسعاد جماهيرهم التي ستزحف خلفهم لمساندتهم . وسيركز مدرب الفريق الألماني بوكير على الجوانب الدفاعية والاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة والكرات الثابتة . ويبرز في الفريق مهاجمه عيسى المحياني والتونسي أمير العكروت وسليمان أميدو وماجد الهزاني واحمد الموسى وعساف القرني وكامل الموسى .

----------


## LUCKY

اتوقع ان يكون التنافس قوي في هذا اليوم  
حيث ان الاتحاد المتصدر لن يفرط في نقاط مباراته و سيعى للابتعاد بالصدراه عن طريق ابها الغريق و عدم تكرار اخطاء الموسوم السابق 
اما الهلال فلديه لقاء صعب مع الحزم الفريق القوي و لاكن ارشح الهلال للفوز و لاكن بصعوبه 
و من حسن حظ النصر الجريح انه سيلاقي فريق مثخن بالجراح فالوطني لم يقدم مستويات تشفع له بالفوز على النصر و رغم خساره النصر من الهلال الا انه فريق متطور هذا الموسم و سينافس اذا استمر بنفس النسق
و الشباب متأرجح هذا الموسم و لا يستطيع احد توقع نتيجه مباراته مع الرائد
و الآن دور فريقي الاتفاق اتمنى ان يعبر مستنقع نجران الخطير على ارضه 
اما مباراه القمه بين الاهلي و الوحده فستكون مثيره لان كلا الفريقان يسعى للوصول الى المقدمه و هي المكانن المناسب لكلا الفرقان و لاكن الاهلي مصدوم من مباراة الاتحاد الماضيه فماذا تخفي له مباراة اليوم

----------


## king of love

الاتحاد يكمل مسلسل الانتصارات

 تمكن الفريق الاتحادي متصدر الدوري السعودي حتى الآن من تعزيز صدارته في الجولة السادسة أمام نادي أبها ، انتهى الشوط الأول للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي ، ولكن الشوط الثاني استطاع أصحاب الأرض أن يصلو إلى شباك الاتحاد عن طريق اللاعب خالد الزيلعي في الدقيقة 53،ولكن المتألق سلطان النمري استطاع أن يعدل النتيجة في الدقيقة 73 وأكمل زميله نايف هزازي بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 77 ، ليعود الفريق الاتحادي إلى جدة بالنقاط الثلاث






لهلال للمركز الثاني بهدفي الشلهوب والقناص

 استطاع الزعيم الهلالي العودة في مباراته أمام الحزم بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد ، افتتح النتيجة صاحب الأرض عن طريق لاعبة محمد روبيز في الدقيقة الثانية ، ولكن مهندس الوسط محمد الشلهوب تمكن في تعديل النتيجة من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 28،وفي الشوط الثاني وضع القناص بصمته على المباراة عندما سجل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 60 ، ليصبح الهلال برصيد 16 نقطة في المركز الثاني خلف الاتحاد المتصدر

----------


## واحد فاضي

رباعية رائدية تزلزل كيان الشباب نجوم رائد التحدي يحتفلون بأحد الأهداف الأربعة التي سجلوها في مرمى الشباب (تصوير: نايف الحربي)

    * زلزل فريق الرائد أركان مستضيفه الشباب على استاد الملك فهد الدولي عندما الحق به هزيمة قاسية ولم تكن متوقعة بلغت اربعة اهداف مقابل هدف واحد حيث تحول الليث الى شبح امام ابداعات الرائد. 


الحق فريق الرائد خسارة تاريخية بمضيفه الشباب بعد ان دك شباكه برباعية في اللقاء الذي جمعهم مساء امس على ارض استاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض ضمن منافسات الجولة السادسة من دوري المحترفين السعودي سجلت عن طريق موريس وعبدالإله هوساوي هدفين وعبدالله شهيل بالخطأ في مرماه من كرة سددها ماجد المولد في لقاء شهد سيطرة من قبل الفريق الضيف الذي قدم واحدة من افضل لقاءاته في هذا الموسم ساعده في ذلك الانضباط التكتيكي الذي كان عليه اللاعبون داخل الملعب في الوقت الذي كان فيه الفريق الشبابي في اسوأ حالاته بعد ان ظهر بمستوى ضعيف كثرت فيه الأخطاء التي استغلها الفريق الضيف بشكل جيد وحقق انتصارا مستحقا ولم تفد السيطرة السلبية التي كان عليها الشباب. 
بدأ اللقاء برغبة واضحة من فريق الرائد بتحقيق انتصار يبعده عن المراكز الخلفية في سلم ترتيب الدوري وحاول منذ الدقائق الأولى احراز هدف مبكر وتحقق له ذلك في الدقيقة ال 3بعد ان استغل مهاجم الفريق البرازيلي موريس خطأ المدافع صالح صديق بعد ان قطع الكرة منه وواجه المرمى وسدد كرة على يمين الحارس وليد عبدالله كهدف اول لفريقه هذا الهدف بث الاطمئان في نفوس لاعبي الفريق الضيف وسعى للحفاظ على تقدمه من خلال اغلاق المناطق الخفية بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين فشل امامها مهاجمو الشباب من اختراق هذه التحصينات الدفاعية وفي غفلة من مدافعي الشباب لعب اللاعب عبدالإله هوساوي كرة عرضية ارتطمت في احد مدافعي الشباب لترتد لهوساوي الذي واجه المرمى المكشوف وسجل هدفاً ثانياً للرائد في الدقيقة 40كان بمثابة الصدمة القوية التي قصمت ظهر البعير والتي سلمت زمام الأمور للفريق الضيف الذي اضاف هدفه الثالث في الدقيقة ال 50عن طريق الهوساوي. أيضا برأسية جميلة وسط غفلة من مدافعي الشباب الذين اكتفوا بمشاهدة الكرة وهي في شباك الحارس وليد عبدالله ليقوم بعد ذلك المدير الفني للفريق الشبابي الأرجنتيني بومبيدو في اجراء بعض التعديلات التكتيكية بأخراجه للمحترف البرازيلي كلاوديني الذي لم يقدم أي مستوى يذكر في اللقاء وبشار عبدالله واشرك المهاجم فيصل السلطان وعلى عطيف هذه التغيرات اعطت الحيوية للفريق واستطاع احمد عطيف تقليص النتيجة بأحراز هدف فريقه الأول في الدقيقة 72ولكن الرائد لم يمهله كثيرا بعد ان أضاف هدفه الرابع في الدقيقة 78عن طريق ماجدالمولد الذي لعب كرة عرضية ارتطمت بالمدافع الشبابي عبدالله شهيل وسكنت الشباك الشبابية.

----------


## LUCKY

تواصل راااائع و مباريات مثيره في هذة الجوله 

ما عدا مباره الوحد و الاهلي التي لم ترتقي الى المستوى المأمول و للاسف كانت هي المباراه المنقوله تلفزيونياً

و باقي النتائج كانت متوقعه رغم صعوبه موقف الاتحاد امام ابها 

و لاكن المفاجأه الكبر خساره الشباب من الرائد برباعيه غير متوقعه 
و عقبت المباراه سلسله من الشاعات اخرها استقاله البلطان من منصبه و الذي نفي في اليوم الذي يليه 

و اتمنى جوله اخر ساخنه 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## king of love

أتمنى يا مشرفنا أن تثبت الموضوع

----------


## LUCKY

*اخي king of love سيتم تثبيت الموضوع اذا تواصلت الاخبار فيه لمده جولتين او ثلاث على الاقل لكي نرى هل له مرتادين و يوجد موضوع للاقتراحات اتمنى ان نرى اقتراحاتك و ان يكون لك دوري توافينا باخباره و ذالك لنشاطك الملحوظ في القسم الرياضي* 

*تحياتي لك و اتنمى ان نرى اقتراحاتك*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

_صوره شعار النصر روعه_

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

دوري المحــترفين السعـــودي 2008
الجــولـة الثــامنــة

 فـــريــق النصــر

Vs
فـــريــق الحـــزم




المبـــاراة ستقـــام يوم الخميـس 30/10/2008
ضمن مباريات الأسبـوع الثــامـن
المباراة على أستــاذ الأمير فيصل بن فهد في الريــاض
موعد انطلاق المباراة الساعة 7:45 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
ستنقل المباراة حصرياً art9

:: النصر في المركز 3 برصيد 14 نقطة من سبع مباريات فاز في 4 وتعادل في 2 وخسر 1 له 10 وعليه 7 أهداف ::

:: الحزم في المركز العاشر برصيد 3 نقاط من سبع مبارايات خسر في 4 وتعادل في 2 وفاز في 1 له 8 وعليه 13 أهداف ::
نسأل الله العلي القدير بأن ينصـر النصر وأن يعيد هيبته
وأن تكون متابعة الانتصارات من لقاء الخميس

----------


## LUCKY

شعار جديد و رااائع للنصر و الكن مستوى النصر اروع هذا الموسم 


تحياتي

----------


## khozam

تسلم ايدك اختي على النقل

يعطيك العافية وبالتوفيق للافضل بالفوز

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

في افتتاح الجولة الثامنة من دوري المحترفين 
العميد المتصدر يتطلع لفوز جديد أمام نجران العنيد
النقاط الثلاث هاجس الفريقين رغم تباين الطموح بينهما 

يلتقي مساء اليوم على ستاد الأمير عبدالله الفيصل بجدة فريقا الاتحاد ونجران في إطار منافسات الجولة الثامنة من دوري المحترفين السعودي لكرة القدم , وتعد المواجهة مهمة للفريقين حيث يبحثان عن النقاط الثلاث رغم تباين الطموح بينهما , فالاتحاد لن يرضى بغير الفوز ليواصل تصدره لفرق المسابقة بدون خسارة بينما يأمل نجران في مواصلة مفاجآته والعودة بنتيجة إيجابية تعزز من موقعه في وسط سلم الترتيب . ولكن عطفا على إمكانات ونتائج كل فريق فإن الاتحاد يبقى هو الطرف الأفضل والأقرب للفوز لاسيما أن المباراة تقام على أرضه وأمام جماهيره .
ويدخل الاتحاد المباراة وهو في الصدارة دون خسارة برصيد 19 نقطة جمعها من 7 مباريات حيث فاز في 6 وخسر واحدة ويسعى الليلة لتحقيق فوزه السابع الذي يكفل له الاستمرار في الصدارة ولاشك أن فريق مهيأ لذلك خصوصا في ظل الروح المعنوية التي يتمتع بها اللاعبون فضلا عن عودة قائد الفريق محمد نور والمغربي هشام بوشروان اللذين غابا عن المباراة الماضية أمام أبها بسبب وفاة عم الأول وإصابة الثاني . ويتفوق الاتحاد على ضيفه في كافة الخطوط الأمر الذي يجعله يدخل المباراة بأسلوب هجومي بحثا عن هدف مبكر يؤثر على المنافس ويمنح الفرصة للاعبين لإضافة المزيد من الأهداف خصوصا أن هناك لاعبين يعرفون طريق المرمى جيدا أمثال هشام أبو شروان هداف المسابقة حتى الآن وعماد متعب ومحمد نور إلى جانب بقية اللاعبين نايف هزازي وسلطان النمري وسعود كريري وأحمد حديد وحمد المنتشري وصالح الصقري .
في المقابل يدخل نجران المباراة وهو في المركز الثامن برصيد 7 نقاط من 7 مباريات حيث فاز في اثنتين وتعادل في واحدة وخسر 4 مباريات ويتطلع الفريق إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية حتى وإن كانت التعادل ومع أن هذا الأمر يبدو صعبا إلا أنه ليس مستحيلا خصوصا وأن الفريق له مواقف مع مضيفه في الموسم الماضي 
وسيلعب المدرب النجراني بطريقة دفاعيه نوعا ما لوقف الهجمات الاتحادية والاستفادة من الهجمات المرتدة التي قد تسبب إزعاجا لدفاع الاتحاد خصوصا في ظل مهاجمين يمتازان بالسرعة والمهارة وسيعول الفريق عليهما كثيرا وهما الحسن اليامي والبرازيلي ويسلون أنطونيو ومن خلفهما عبدالفتاح السافي.

----------


## LUCKY

الليلة على ملعب مدينة الملك خالد الرياضية بتبوك
الوطني متحفز للنهوض من كبوته وتوجيه ضربة جديدة للشباب
بومبيدو يخطط للعودة لدائرة الانتصارات بفوز عريض 


يلتقي الليلة على مدينة الملك خالد الرياضية بتبوك وضمن الجولة الثامنة من دوري المحترفين فريقا الوطني والشباب في لقاء يسعى من خلاله الفريقان لكسب النقاط الثلاث فالوطني يبحث عن ايقاف مسلسل الخسائر الذي يتعرض له منذ انطلاقة الدوري والهروب من احتلال مؤخرة الترتيب والشباب يحرص على تجاوز كبوة الرائد الاسبوع الماضي والعودة الى الانتصارات والبقاء ضمن المنافسين على الصدارة مما يجعل اللقاء يشهد الكثير من القوة والندية .
(الوطني)
يدخل الوطني اللقاء برصيد نقطة واحدة فقط وكان آخر لقاء قد خسره امام النصر بهدف والفريق سيشهد عودة لاعبيه المنقطعين عن التدريبات أمثال الحارس سلطان البلوي وموسى الحربي ويخوض الفريق مبارياته بدون مدربه موسى صائب المتواجد في بلاده .وكان الوطني قد ظهر بمستوى جيد رغم خسائره المتتالية وهو ما يبحث عن مواصلته امام الشباب الليلة معتمدا على تواجد فهد ابوجابر وماجد حديدي في المقدمة وهما ثنائي مهاري الا انهما يفتقدان لميزة انهاء الهجمة بشكل جيد وقد تكون مشاركة العائد عيسى ابو قدعه ايجابية للفريق فيما يتواجد في خط الوسط عايد البلوي كصانع لعب والى جواره حسن بقاش وعبدالله حويس ويبقى ناصر الحلوى مصدرا لانطلاقة الهجمة للوطني مع احمد الرشيدي في الجهة اليسرى ليبقى القائد احمد الشمري متواجد في قلب الدفاع والى جواره فيصل السليمان وابراهيم كعبي.
(الشباب)
حقق الشباب تسع نقاط حتى هذه الجولة وكان الفريق قد تعرض لخسارة مذلة اما الرائد برباعية باربعة اهداف مما اثار الكثير من التساؤلات خاصة ان الارجنتيني بومبيدو مدرب الفريق يعمل بشكل جيد الا انه كان من الواضح هبوط مستوى العديد من اللاعبين وهو يجعل المدرب يدخل لقاء الليلة بالعديد من التغييرات ، حيث سيتواجد محمد خوجة في حراسة المرمى وسيعود فيصل العبيلي الى مركز قلب الدفاع بجواره صالح صديق فيما سيعود ايضا زيد المولد الى منطقة الظهير الايسر تاركا الجهة اليمني لحسن معاذ وسيكون المحترف بوفيو في مركز المحور بعد غياب طويل اثر على خط الوسط والذي يعاني من ابتعاد كماتشو وهبوط مستوى ابناء عطيف المميزان عبده واحمد وسيقود خط الهجوم ناصر الشمراني والذي عانى في اللقاء الماضي من ابتعاد لاعبي الوسط عن مستواهم مما افقده التمويل فيما سيكون الى جواره فيصل السلطان كبديل للمحترف كلاديني والذي لم يقدم شيئا رغم مشاركته المتواصلة.

----------


## LUCKY

في لقاء ضيوف الممتاز 
الوافدان الرائد وأبها يتطلعان للعبور للمنطقة الدافئة 
 
سعيد مرجان 

فارس العمري 
يلتقي مساء اليوم الاربعاء فريقا الرائد وابها على ملعب مدينة الملك عبدالله الرياضية ببريدة ضمن لقاءات الجولة السابعة بدوري المحترفين وهو لقاء مهم جدا للفريقين من اجل التقدم قليلا الى المنطقة الدافئة وهى فرصة لهما لتقارب المستوى وهما ضيفا الدوري الممتاز. 
يدخل الرائد المباراة وسط معنويات عالية جدا بعد الفوز الكبير وغير المتوقع على الشباب 4-1 باستاد الملك فهد الدولي ولاشك ان الانتصار على فريق مثل الشباب سيرتب كثيرا من الاوراق داخل صفوف الرائد فحراسة الفريق مطمئنة جدا بتواجد خالد شراحيلي وفي الدفاع يلعب المدرب التونسي محمد الدو باربعة مدافعين هم فارس العمري ويحيى المسلم وعلي الطرف الايسر يتواجد باسم الشريف والطرف الايمن عبدالعزيز المفرج وهو خط متفاهم ومنظم. اما الوسط الرائدي فيعتبر افضل الخطوط ومتى ما ظهر لاعبوه بمستواهم المعهود فان الرائد يقدم افضل مستوياته بتواجد ماجد المولد وطارق الشريف على الجهتين اليسرى واليمنى واحمد الحربي والدياب وميري وفي خط الهجوم يلعب العاجي بوريس كابي وبدأ هذا اللاعب باقناع محبي الرائد ويملك الدو م اكثر من لاعب على دكة الاحتياط امثال مطلق الغرابي وبندر القرني ويغيب عن الفريق عبدالعزيز الكلثم والدعجاني واحمد الخير بسبب الاصابة.
اما فريق ابها ضيف الاضواء الاخر فقدم مستويات رائعة في جميع مبارياته الا انه يعاني من هروب مدربه المغربي عبدالقادر يومير وحل الوطني سعد البشري بديلا عنه. الفريق لم يتذوق طعم الفوز واليوم فرصته كبيرة بتذوقه لتقارب المستوى و جميع خطوط الفريق يلاحظ عليها الانضباط التكتيكي واللياقة البدنية العالية وحراسة مرمى فريق ابها جيدة بتواجد متعب زيد وفي الدفاع محمد مرجان وسعيد مرجان و مرصع اليامي وعزيز امين وهو خط متماسك ومساند للهجمات خصوصا الضربات الثابتة ويلعب في الوسط الابهاوي مازن الفرج ومحمد الشهري ومشاري القرني وخالد الزيلعي وبدر الدوسري ويلاحظ ان المدرب يكثف هذه المنطقة لانها تمنح الفريق السيطرة على اللعب. وفي الهجوم يبقى احمد مفلح هو الابرز وربما يلعب بجواره الهداف محمد العامري فمن يتفوق على الاخر الرائد بجماهيره الكبيرة ام ابها بحماس لاعبيه؟ ام يكون التعادل هو سيد الموقف.

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعطيك العافية مشرفنا 
على الاخبار 
لاعدمنا روعة تواجدك

----------


## king of love

لإتحاد يعزز صدارته للدوري السعودي
 تمكن نادي الاتحاد من تسجيل فوز صعب أمام ضيفه نادي نجران ضمن الجولة الثامنة في الدوري السعودي ، افتتح باب التسجيل القائد محمد نور في الثواني الأولى من الشوط الأول واختتم عماد متعب هذا الشوط بالهدف الثاني في الثواني الأخيرة لينتهي هذا الشوط بتقدم الاتحاد بهدفين ، وفي الشوط الثاني عزز تكر النتيجة بالهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 62 ، ولكن الفريق الزائر استطاع أن يصعب المباراة عندما تمكن من تسجيل هدفين متتاليين في الدقيقة 65 والدقيقة 82 عن طريق عبدالله حيدر والمحترف ويلسون

----------


## king of love

الشباب يخطف فوز ثمين من أمام الوطني

 
في الجولة السابعة من الدوري السعودي تمكن فريق الشباب من خطف النقاط الثلاث أمام صاحب الأرض فريق الوطني ، سجل الهدف الأول اللاعب أحمد عطيف في الدقيقة 41 حيث انتهى الشوط الأول بهذا التقدم ، وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن الهداف ناصر الشمراني من هز شباك الوطني بالهدف الثاني وهو هدف التعزيز وتأكيد النقاط كاملة في الدقيقة 75،

----------


## king of love

النصر يكرم الحزم بثلاثية
 تمكن الفريق النصراوي من هز شباك الحزم بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وبالتالي يصبح رصيد النصر 17 نقطة خلال 8 جولات ، سجل هدف النصر الأول المهاجم المبدع ريان بلال في الدقيقة الثامنة ، أما الهدف الثاني كان خطأ من لاعب الحزم كاجوفانو في الدقيقة 65 ، واختتم بلال الأهداف في الدقيقة 82 ليؤكد النقاط الثلاث لفريقه ، وفي المقابل سجل هدف الحزم الوحيد اللاعب فؤاد المطيري في الدقيقة 25

----------


## LUCKY

نتائج رااااااائعه لفرق المقدمه 


يسلموا اخي king of love على النتائج 


تحياتي ..

نجم هذة المباريات ريان بلال لاعب النصر 

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

توقيع عقد لمطاردة الغشاشين
الهلال ينهي إعداده للوحدة بمركز المعلومات
ياسر الشهري - الرياض
 
 
وقّعت الادارة الهلالية ممثلة برئيس النادي الامير عبدالرحمن بن مساعد عقدا مع مكتب محمد الضبعان وشركائه للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية لمدة عام واحد قابل للتجديد ومقابل مائتي الف ريال, وجاء التوقيع ليتولى المكتب مسئولية حماية حقوق النادي تجاريا من ناحية استغلال اسمه وشعاره ومطاردة بائعي قمصان النادي المزورة وهو ما يسمى ( الغش التجاري ), واكد الامير عبدالرحمن بن مساعد ان هذه الخطوة استمرار للخطوات التي تتخذها الادارة ضمن خطة اشمل لتطوير جميع منشآت النادي معلنا عن تكفله بالعديد من المشاريع التي تخدم الهلال من جيبه الخاص ومن مداخيل النادي.
من جهة اخرى واصل الفريق الكروي الاول تدريباته اليومية استعدادا للقاء الوحدة غدا الثلاثاء وكان التدريب الهلالي قد اغلق بناء على طلب المدرب امس وسيغلق تدريب الليلة ايضا.
واشتملت التدريبات الهلالية على تكثيف النواحي اللياقية والفنية للاعبين واختتم المدرب التدريب بمناورة على منتصف الملعب طبق فيها اللاعبون تعليمات المدرب.
الجدير بالذكر ان الفريق سيختتم اعداده للوحدة بمحاضرة في مركز المعلومات عصر اليوم لشرح آخر الخطط الفنية التي سيعتمد عليها كوزمين في مواجهة الوحدة, فيما س

----------


## LUCKY

في مباراة مؤجلة من الجولة السابعة
(الاتفاق) يحدد مصير الأهلي في المنافسة على الدوري
القلعة تأمل استعادة بريق الانتصارات وفارس الدهناء لمواصلة حصد النقاط


يلتقي مساء اليوم على ستاد الأمير عبدالله الفيصل في جدة فريقا الأهلي والاتفاق في مباراة مؤجلة من الجولة السابعة من دوري المحترفين ويتطلع من خلالها كل فريق إلى حسم النقاط الثلاث لمصلحته من أجل اللحاق بركب المقدمة والمحافظة على حظوظه قائمة في المنافسة على اللقب .. فالأهلي صاحب الأرض والجمهور يأمل أن يستعيد بريق الانتصارات التي غابت عنه في عدد من المباريات والتقدم خطوة في سلم الترتيب بينما يسعى الاتفاق لمواصلة عروضه القوية ومضاعفة جراح مضيفه , ومن هذا المنطلق فإن المباراة لن تكون سهلة على الفريقين ولكنها ستكون قمة في الإثارة والندية .
ويدخل الأهلي المباراة وهو في المركز السابع برصيد 9 نقاط جمعها 7 مباريات فاز كما خسر في اثنتين وتعادل في ثلاث ومازال الفريق يبحث عن هويته المفقودة في ظل تذبذب المستويات وتفاوت النتائج من مباراة لأخرى . وسيرمي الفريق بكل ثقله قبل فترة التوقف التي تصل إلى 18 يوما ويعقبها مباراته من النصر في نهائي البطولة الخليجية بحثا عن فوز يعيد الاستقرار إلى صفوفه ويرفع من معنويات لاعبيه . ويضم الفريق في صفوفه عناصر مميزة قادرة على حصد النقاط فيما لو ظهرت بالمستوى المطلوب أمثال تيسير الجاسم وصاحب العبدالله ومعتز الموسى وحسن الراهب ووليد عبدربه والبرازيلي هاريسون والجزائري عادل معيزة .
أما الاتفاق فيدخل المباراة وهو في المرتبة الخامسة برصيد 11 نقطة جمعها من 6 مباريات حيث فاز في 3 وتعادل في اثنتين وخسر واحدة ويأمل هذا المساء في العودة إلى المنطقة الشرقية بالنقاط الثلاث ولاشك أنه مؤهل لذلك في ظل العناصر الرائعة التي تزخر بها صفوفه فضلا عن التكتيك المميز الذي ينهجه المدرب البرتغالي توني . وقد ظهر الفريق هذا الموسم بمستوى أكثر من رائع وأبدى رغبة أكيدة في المنافسة على البطولة خصوصا في ظل تألق العناصر الكبيرة كالمهاجم صالح بشير وعبدالرحمن القحطاني والغاني البرنس تاجو والمغربي صلاح الدين عقال إلى جانب راشد الرهيب وسياف البيشي وجمعان الجمعان

----------


## LUCKY

*على أرض ملعب إستاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض*
*الهلال يواجه الوحدة للحاق بمركب المقدمة*
*خالد الجابر -الرياض*
 
ياسر القحطاني 
 
عيسى المحياني
يستضيف فريق الهلال الأول لكرة القدم مساء اليوم الثلاثاء نظيره الوحدة على أرض ملعب إستاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض في لقاء مقدم من الجولة العاشرة ضمن دوري المحترفين السعودي ،أبدى الهلاليون سخطهم على موعدها، حيث إنها لم تكن في حسبان الجهاز الفني واللاعبين المخالف تماما لفترة الإعداد التي كانت في الحسبان سيتم فيها تجهيز اللاعبين المصابين وبرنامج خلال فترة التوقف التي كانت مقررة مسبقا .
عموما اللقاء يهم الفريقين بشكل كبير فالهلال يبحث عن البقاء في دائرة المنافسة على المراكز الأولى والعودة للوصافة بالثلاث نقاط كاملة مستعينا بعامل الأرض والجمهور، في حين يأمل الوحدة للتقدم للمراكز المتقدمة حتى لو كان على حساب الزعيم وتجاوز السقوط الأخير في البطولة العربية بخسارته الثقيلة أمام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ، وهذا ما سيشكل حاجز نفسي للوحداويين في مباراة الليلة التي تتطلب الخروج من آثار الخسارة العربية وتعويضها محليا ، وهو ما سيستغله الهلال لكسب المباراة والاستفادة من ظروف خصمه التي تحتاج لطبيب متخصص يخرج الفريق من أزمته الفنية والنفسية .
يدخل الهلال المضيف المباراة وفي جعبته 16 نقطة من سبع مباريات فاز في خمس وخسر وتعادل واحدة في المركز الثالث وفوزه اليوم يعيده للوصافة لمطاردة الاتحاد المتصدر ومتجاوزا المنافس التقليدي النصر لمركز الوصافة بالنقاط بعد أن يتساوى معهما في عدد المباريات التي لعبت ، الفوز مطلب الهلاليين الذي لا يحتمل حتى التعادل إذا ما أراد منافسة الاتحاد على الصدارة والمنافسة على اللقب الذي يعشقه الزعيم ويعشقه اللقب ، يغيب عن الفريق الهلالي لاعب الوسط احمد الفريدي كواحد من أهم الأوراق الهلالية الرابحة حاليا بإيقاف طارق التائب المحترف الليبي من الفيفا .
السيد كوزمين يلعب بطريقة 4\5\1 غالبا لكنها تتحول في بعض المباريات 4\4\2 حيث من المحتمل مشاركة العنبر بجوار القحطاني في الهجوم ورباعي الوسط عزيز والغنام والسويدي ويلهامسون والشلهوب وهو خط وسط جيد والثنائي الأخير يجيد تغذية المهاجمين ومساندة الهجمة بالفتح على الأطراف أو العمق بتنويع الاختراقات لمرمى الخصم أما الرباعي الدفاعي ففي مأمن ويسجل الخط انسجاما متناسقا مع مرور المباريات بوجود الوليين المرشدي وهوساوي في العمق الدفاعي والزوري ونامي كظهيري جنب وخلفهما الحارس العملاق المتألق دائما محمد الدعيع .
على الجانب الآخر يحل الضيف الوحدة على الهلال محملا بهموم البطولة العربية ولديه 11 نقطة من سبع مباريات فاز في ثلاث وخسر وتعادل في اثنتين في المركز السادس وكان قد تعادل مع الأهلي في لقاءه الأخير محليا تعادلا سلبيا قبل البطولة العربية ويعاني مدربه الألماني بوكير من إعادة صياغة الفريق فنيا رغم وجود الأسماء القادرة على النهوض بالوحدة والمنافسة من جديد على اللقب لما تملكه من خبرة ونجوم مؤهلة لذلك كالمحياني في خط المقدمة والهزاني وكامل الموسى وأحمد الموسى وعبد الله الدوسري وطلال الخيبري وسليمان اميدو وعساف القرني ، يملك الفريق خط هجوم جيد سجل عشرة أهداف لكن مرماه تلقى عشرة أهداف مما يؤكد أن هناك خللا بالحراسة والدفاع ، فالوحداويون سوف يعملون على إعادة تأهيل الفريق من مباراة اليوم وتأهيله نفسيا لتجاوز الكبوة العربية ولن يكون خصما سهلا للهلال كعادة لقاءات الفريقين المليئة بالندية والإثارة.

----------


## LUCKY

*على استاد الأمير فيصل بن فهد بالرياض*
*الشباب يسعى للعودة والحزم للبعد عن المؤخرة*
 

يحل فريق الحزم الأول لكرة القدم ضيفا على نظيره الشباب مساء اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد الأمير فيصل بن فهد بالرياض ضمن منافسات دوري المحترفين السعودي ،في مباراة مهمة لكلا الفريقين بطموحات متباينة حيث يسعى الشباب للعودة للمنافسة على مراكز الصدارة ويأمل الحزم باستغلال ظروف مضيفه من عدم استقرار فني وإداري والبعد عن المؤخرة التي بات مهددا بها حيث لا تفصله عن الأخير سوى أربع نقاط، ورغم أفضلية الشباب فنيا بعناصره ألا انه لم يقدم المستويات المعروفة عنه في الموسم الحالي خيب معها أمل عشاقه كثيرا بأن يظهر الليث هذا الموسم بموسم أفضل من الماضي عطفا على نهائي كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين أمام الاتحاد ،المشاكل الإدارية للشباب ألقت بظلالها على الفريق هذا الموسم وظهرت جلية للجماهير الرياضية وانعكست على أداء اللاعبين ، فالمضيف يسعى لاستعادة توازنه أمام الحزم في ظل تذبذب نتائجه من مباراة لأخرى ، يدخل الفريق الشبابي المباراة ورصيده النقطي 12 نقطة من سبع مباريات فاز في أربع وخسر ثلاثا ولم يتعادل ويحتل المركز الرابع بفارق عشر نقاط عن المتصدر الاتحاد مما يجعله بعيدا عن المنافسة في حال أي خسارة للفريق قادمة ، فالفريق مازال بعيدا عن مستواه الأمر الذي أدهش الكثير من المتابعين والمحبين للفريق الذي تغلب على الوطني متذيل القائمة في الجولة الماضية بشق الأنفس بهدفين مقابل هدف يسعى اليوم لتأكيد عودته من بوابة الحزم الذي سيكون ضيفا ثقيلا عليه على أرضه وبين جماهيره ، بينما يدخل فريق الحزم اللقاء وهو يقبع في المركز العاشر وهو مركز لا يتناسب مع إمكانية الفريق وعناصره الموجودة حاليا بوفرة العناصر اصحاب الخبرة و يعاني مدرب الفريق التونسي عمار السويح من عدم الانسجام بين أفراد الفريق رغم وجود الأجانب المحترفين الجيدين ، الفريق الحزماوي له 5 نقاط من ثماني مباريات لعبها فاز في واحدة فقط وخسر خمسا وتعادل في اثنتين وهو من أكثر الفرق التي تلقت شباكه أهدافا بعد الوطني الأمر الذي يعكس واقع الفريق المهدد بالهبوط إذا ما انتشى المسئولون في الحزم الفريق من حالة التخبط التي يعيشها الجهاز الفني بعد الثبات على تشكيلة معينة ، ويعد لقاء اليوم فرصة لتصحيح المسار وإعادة تأهيل الفريق فنيا ونفسيا.
فهل يعود الحزماويون على حساب الشباب للفوز أم يجهز الشباب على بقايا الحزم ويؤكد عودته القوية؟

----------


## king of love

الشباب يتفوق على الحزم بهدفين
 تفوق فريق الشباب على فريق الحزم بهدفين نظيفين أولهما في الدقيقة 3 للاعب أحمد عطيف والثاني للاعب فيصل العبيلي في الدقيقة55 .وانتهت المباراة بهذه النتيجة المؤلمة لجماهير الحزم حيث يكون فريق الشباب في الترتيب الرابع برصيد 15 نقطة بينما فريق الحزم في الترتيب العاشر برصيد 5 نقاط . وستكون مباراة الشباب القادمة أمام النصر يوم السبت 22 نوفمبر الساعة 16.40 بتوقيت جرينتش.أما مباراة الحزم فستكون أمام أبها يوم الجمعة 21 نوفمبر الساعة 16.40 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## king of love

نجران يلدغ النصر بهدف نظيف
 تمكن فريق نجران من الفوز على فريق النصر بهدف نظيف سجله اللاعب الفرنسي المسلم عبدالفتاح سافي في الدقيقة 32 . وعلى الرغم من هذه النتيجة فما زال فريق النصر في الترتيب الثالث برصيد 17 نقطة ،بينما فريق نجران في الترتيب الثامن برصيد 10 نقاط.وستكون مباراة نجران القادمة أمام الوطني يوم الجمعة 21 نوفمبر الساعة 16.40 بتوقيت جرينتش.بينما مباراة النصر ستكون أمام الشباب يوم السبت 22 نوفمبر الساعة 16.40 جرينتش،

----------


## king of love

التعادل السلبي بين الهلال والوحدة 		 		 			 				 				 التعادل السلبي بين الهلال والوحدة انتهت اليوم مباراة الهلال والوحدة بالتعادل السلبي بدون أهداف وذلك ضمن الجولة السابعة في دوري المحترفين السعودي موسم 2008-2009م، المباراة  شهدت حالتي طرد أحدهما للاعب الهلال كوزمين أولارويو في الدقيقة 24 وثانيهما للاعب الوحدة عيسى المحياني في الدقيقة 82 ، ولربما كان للطرد دور كبير لخروج الفريقين بهذه النتيجة العقيمة . 
وبذلك يكون نادي الهلال في الترتيب الثاني برصيد 17 نقطة .وفريق الوحدة في الترتيب السادس برصيد 12 نقطة.وستكون مباراة الهلال القادمة أمام الاتفاق ،ومباراة الوحدة أمام الاتحاد متصدر الدوري السعودي حتى الان.

----------


## king of love

الأهلي يتعادل مع الاتفاق بتسعة لاعبين
انتهى لقاء الأهلي والاتفاق بالتعادل الإيجابي هدف لكل منهما وذلك  في ضمن الجولة السابعة في الدوري السعودي ، المباراة كانت مليئة بالإثارة وتحديدا في الدقائق العشر الأخيرة ، التي لم تخلو من حالات الطرد حيث طرد من الأهلي كل من اللاعبين محمد عيد البيشي وعادل معيزة ، وقد أحرز هدف الأهلي اللاعب بدر الخراشي في الدقيقة 90 ،وسجل هدف الاتفاق اللاعب صالح بشير في الدقيقة 81 .وبذلك يكون الاتفاق متقدم على الأهلي في الترتيب الخامس برصيد 12 نقطة.بينما الأهلي في المرتبة السابعة برصيد 10 نقاط

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*







هذا جدول  //  

*الــدوري السعـــودي الممتـــاز لعـــام 2008 - 2009 للموسم القـــادم الموافـــق يوم الإثنيــن 8/9/1429 - 2/1/2008* 

*وذلك حسب الجــولة الأولــى وهـــي :*


*1*

*الهلال x أبها (( الرياض ))*
*الاتحاد x الرائد (( جدة ))*
*الشباب x نجران (( الرياض ))*
*الاتفاق x الوطني (( الدمام ))*
*الاهلي x النصر (( جدة ))*
*الوحدة x الحزم (( مكة ))*

*2*

*الرائد x الهلال (( بريدة ))*
*الوطني x الاتحاد (( تبوك ))*
*الشباب x الاهلي (( الرياض ))*
*الاتفاق x الحزم (( الدمام ))*
*النصر x الوحدة (( الرياض ))*
*ابها x نجران (( ابها ))*

*3*

*الهلال x نجران (( الرياض ))*
*الاتحاد x الحزم (( جدة ))*
*الوحدة x الشباب (( مكة ))*
*الوطني x الرائد (( بريدة ))*
*الاهلي x ابها (( جدة ))*
*الاتفاق x النصر (( الرياض ))*

*4*

*الوطني x الهلال (( تبوك ))*
*النصر x الاتحاد (( الرياض ))*
*الاتفاق x الشباب ((الدمام ))*
*الحزم x الرائد (( الرس ))*
*نجران x الاهلي (( نجران ))*
*ابها x الوحدة (( ابها ))*

*5*

*الهلال x الاهلي (( الرياض ))*
*الشباب x الاتحاد (( الرياض ))*
*ابها x الاتفاق (( ابها ))*
*الوحدة x نجران (( مكة ))*
*الوطني x الحزم (( تبوك ))*
*الرائد x النصر (( بريدة ))*

*6*

*الهلال x الحزم (( الرياض ))*
*الاتحاد x ابها (( جدة ))*
*الشباب x الرائد (( الرياض ))*
*نجران x الاتفاق (( نجران ))*
*النصر x الوطني (( الرياض ))*
*الاهلي x الوحدة (( جدة ))*

*7*

*الهلال x الوحدة (( الرياض ))*
*الاتحاد x نجران (( جدة ))*
*الوطني x الشباب (( تبوك ))*
*الاتفاق x الاهلي (( الدمام ))*
*الحزم x النصر (( الرس ))*
*ابها x الرائد (( ابها ))*

*8*

*الهلال x النصر (( الرياض ))*
*الاتحاد x الاهلي (( جدة )9*
*الشباب x الحزم (( الرياض ))*
*الوحدة x الاتفاق (( مكة ))*
*الوطني x ابها (( تبوك ))*
*الرائد x نجران (( بريدة ))*

*9*

*الاتفاق x الهلال (( الدمام ))*
*الاتحاد x الوحدة (( جدة ))*
*النصر x الشباب (( الرياض ))*
*الاهلي x الرائد (( جدة ))*
*نجران x الوطني (( تبوك ))*
*الحزم x ابها (( الرس ))*

*10*

*الشباب x الهلال (( الرياض ))*
*الاتقاق x الاتحاد (( الدمام ))*
*ابها x النصر (( ابها ))*
*الوحدة x الرائد (( مكة ))*
*الحزم x نجران (( الرس ))*
*الوطني x الاهلي (( تبوك ))*

*11*

*الاتحاد x الهلال (( جدة ))*
*الشباب x ابها (( الرياض ))*
*النصر x نجران (( الرياض ))*
*الرائد x الاتفاق (( بريدة ))*
*الوحدة x الوطني (( تبوك ))*
*الاهلي x الحزم (( جدة ))*








*وإليكم الجدول للدوري مبين عليه التاريخ واليوم :*

 


*مع تمنياتنا لجميع الفرق بالتوفيق بدون تحيز*


*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## LUCKY

يسلموا على الجدول سويت ماجيك  
*طارق التايب بعد تعليق العقوبة :*
*سأفجر طاقتي من أجل الهلال ولقاء الاتفاق مهم* 
 
طارق التايب
وعد النجم الليبي طارق التايب محترف نادي الهلال الجماهير الهلالية بتعويضهم عن فترة التوقف لشهر ونصف بسبب قرار من الاتحاد الدولي الفيفا وقال سأفجر قدراتي وأقدم ما أملك للجماهير الوفية والتي وقفت معي منذ قدومي إلى نادي الهلال وجعلتني أعيش أجمل لحظات حياتي الكروية مضيفا تنقلت من ناد إلى اخر طيلة مشواري الكروي ولم اجد الراحة والسعادة الا مع نادي الهلال وجماهيره وكانت المدة الزمنية التي عايشتها معهم عشر سنوات وليست ثلاث سنوات.
واوضح التايب ان غيابه القصري سيولد الانفجار وسيقدم ما يرضي الجماهير الهلالية وتحقيق الانتصارات وحصد النقاط.
ووعد التايب الجماهير الهلالية من خلال لقاء الاتفاق القادم وهو اول لقاء يخوضه اللاعب بعد تعليق قرار الايقاف بالفوز وتحقيق النقاط وقال: سأكون باذن الله من المشاركين في لقاء الاتفاق وهي فرصة للالتقاء بالجماهير الهلالية بالمنطقة الشرقية وسأسعى مع زملائي اللاعبين لاسعادهم وتلبية رغباتهم بتحقيق الفوز والبحث عن صدارة الدوري.

----------


## king of love

الوطني يتغلب على نجران بثلاثية 		 		 			 				 				 تمكن فريق الوطني من التغلب على ضيفه نجران بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد في مباراة الذهاب للأسبوع التاسع بدوري المحترفين السعودي.أحرز هدف الوطني الأول اللاعب عيسى أبو قدعة في الدقيقة 20وأحرز الهدف الثاني اللاعب عايد القاضي البلوي في الدقيقة 44 وسجل هدف الوطني الثالث اللاعب طلال عواجي في الدقيقة 50.بينما سجل هدف نجران الوحيد اللاعب عبدالعزيز مبارك آل حمسل في الدقيقة 63.وسيكون لقاء فريق الاتحاد أمام الوحدة غداً الجمعة الساعة 16.40 بتوقيت جرينتش ومباراة الحزم أمام أبها في نفس الموعد

----------


## LUCKY

*في مباراة تقاسم نجوميتها نور الاتحاد وعساف الوحدة* 
*الاتحاد كالعادة .. عبر الوحدة بجدارة وحافظ على الصدارة* 
 
أحكم الاتحاد قبضته على صدارة دوري المحترفين وحافظ على سجله خاليا من الهزائم عقب فوزه المستحق على ضيفه الوحدة بهدفين لواحد في اللقاء الذي جمعهما مساء أمس على استاد الأمير عبد الله الفيصل بجدة في إطار منافسات الجولة التاسعة. وبهذا الفوز رفع الاتحاد رصيده إلى 25 نقطة في حين تجمد رصيد الوحدة عند النقطة 12 . 
وسجل هدفي الاتحاد محمد نور ( 43 ) وعبد العزيز الصبياني ( 45 )، بينما سجل هدف الوحدة مختار فلاتة ( 69 ) . وبدأ الاتحاد الشوط الأول بأسلوب هجومي بحثا عن هدف محقق وكاد يحقق ذلك عن طريق سلطان النمري الذي صوب كرة سهلة في أحضان الحارس عساف القرني ( 15 ) أتبعها صالح الصقري بقذيفة قوية حولها عساف القرني بصعوبة بالغة لركنية ( 20 ) بعد ذلك توالت الفرص الاتحادية المهدرة التي كان أبرزها رأسية نايف هزازي التي مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن ( 33 ) وجاء الرد الوحداوي بواسطة أحمد الموسى الذي صوب كرة قوية أمسكها مبروك زايد على دفعتين ( 34 ) وصوب صالح الصقري كرة قوية من ركلة حرة مباشرة لكنها اعتلت العارضة بقليل ( 40 ) ونتيجة السيطرة الاتحادية نجح محمد نور في وضع فريقه في المقدمة إثر كرة نفذها من ركلة حرة مباشرة استقرت على يمين عساف القرني ( 43 ). ومن خطأ دفاعي فادح استفاد عبد العزيز الصبياني من ذلك الخطأ وواجه المرمى ولعب الكرة سهلة على يسار عساف القرني مسجلا الهدف الثاني ( 45 ). وفي الشوط الثاني واصل الاتحاد نهجه الهجومي بحثا عن المزيد من الأهداف ولكن لم يشكل خطورة على المرمى على عكس الوحدة الذي استفاد من هفوة دفاعية ونجح مختار فلاتة في تقليص الفارق بمساعدة المدافع محمد سالم الذي أكمل الكرة في مرماه ( 69 ) وكاد الوحدة يعدل النتيجة لولا براعة مبروك زايد الذي كان حاضرا ( 75 ) ونابت العارضة الاتحادية عن الحارس مبروك زايد وتصدت لكرة البديل سلمان الصبياني قبل أن يشتتها الدفاع عن منطقة الخطر ( 80 ). وفي الدقائق المتبقية حاول الوحدة إدراك التعادل لكن دفاع الاتحاد تصدى لكل المحاولات حتى أطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة بفوز الاتحاد.

----------


## LUCKY

*الهروب من القاع*
*الحزم تفوق على أبها بهدفين*
 
حقق فريق الحزم فوزا غاليا على ضيفه ابها بهدفين مقابل هدف وارتفع رصيد الحزم الى 8 نقاط وبقي ابها على نقاطه الاربع.
الشوط الأول 
كانت بداية حذرة جدا من فريق ابها نظرا لغياب معظم لاعبيه الاساسيين والحزم حاول تسجيل هدف مبكر وكثّف هجماته من جميع الجهات عن طريق حمادجي والموري وابها حصل على هجمة خطيرة في د (20) عن طريق الزيلعي وانتهت على اقدام الهليل..
هدف الحزم
في الدقيقة (32) عكس حمادجي كرة جميلة لعبها احمد مناور مقصية على يمين سالم عسيري حارس ابها لينتهي هذا الشوط بتقدم الحزم 1/0.
الشوط الثاني
بدايته كانت سريعة من فريق ابها بغية تعديل النتيجة ولكن المهاجمين أضاعوا العديد من الفرص.
هدف ثان للحزم
في الدقيقة (54) سجل وليد الجيزاني الهدف الثاني للحزم بعد ان اعتلى الجميع وغيّر كرة برأسه وسط المرمى.
وكاد المناور يضيف هدفا ثالثا ولكن كرته اعتلت العارضة.
هدف لأبها 
حصل مشاري القرني على ضربة جزاء تقدم لها خالد الزوين ووضعها على يمين حارس الحزم في د (80) كهدف اول لأبها لينتهي اللقاء بفوز الحزم 2/1. 
بطاقة المباراة 
الفريقان: الحزم – أبها
المكان: ملعب الحزم بالرس.
المناسبة: الجولة التاسعة من دوري المحترفين.
النتيجة: 2 – 1 للحزم
الأهداف: احمد المناور (32) وليد الجيزاني (54) خالد الزوين (80).

----------


## LUCKY

*في مفترق طرق للفريقين .. ومحطة هامة في دوري المحترفين* 
*الاتفاق والهلال في مواجهة التعادل فيها خسارة للفريقين !!*
*حاجة الفارس والزعيم للنقاط تجبرهما على اللعب المفتوح* 

من لقاءات الفريقين 
يلتقى مساء اليوم على ملعب الامير محمد بن فهد بالدمام فريقا الاتفاق والهلال وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من دوري المحترفين السعودي لكرة القدم في مباراة يتوقع لها ان تكون قوية ومثيرة من الطرفين لما تتمتع به مباريات الطرفين من اثارة وقوة ومتعة وندية . الاتفاق المستضيف يدخل المباراة وهو في المركز الخامس برصيد 12 نقطة ويسعى من خلال المباراة لتحقيق الفوز حتى يقترب اكثر من فرق الصدارة ولذلك يسعى جاهداً لتحقيق الفوز على الهلال لاسعاد قاعدته الجماهيرية الكبيرة والتي يتوقع ان تحضر المباراة باعداد كبيرة تضيق بهم مدرجات ملعب الامير محمد بن فهد بالدمام .
الطرف الثاني في اللقاء هو فريق الهلال بطل المسابقة في موسمها الاخير حيث يدخل اللقاء وهو في المركز الثاني برصيد 17 نقطة ويسعى من خلال مباراة اليوم لمواصلة مطاردة الاتحاد المتصدر وتقليص فارق النقاط ويدخل الهلال المباراة بقيادة المحترف الليبي طارق التايب والذي سيشارك مع الهلال للمرة الاولى في الدوري بعد ان قرر الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم الفيفا تأجيل العقوبة المفروضة على اللاعب بشأن قضية سابقة مع احدى الفرق التركية الى الموسم المقبل . 
وبدون شك فإن مشاركة التايب ستعطي الفريق الأزرق دفعة معنوية كبيرة إلي الأمام خصوصا أنه يمثل الرئة للهلال قبل إيقافه وبوجود السويدي هامسون سيكون وسط الهلال شعلة من النشاط بل سيكون أقوى خطوط الفريق ومفتاح بناء الهجمات بشكل كلي فاللاعبون هامسون والتايب يجيدان تغذية خط المقدمة بالكرات المقننة الجاهزة .
وما ينطبق على وسط الهلال تقريبا ينطبق على وسط الاتفاق بصورة أقل لوجود المغربي صلاح الدين عقال لاعب حر يساند خط المقدمة بقوة , وربما يشرك مدرب الاتفاق توني اللاعب عبدالرحمن القحطاني اساسيا على غير عادته ويوزع للبرازبلي باولو سيرجو مساندة الدفاع كلاعب محور وربما يشارك إلى جانبه سلطان البرقان (فيصل سعد).
وإذا كانت كفة الوسط تميل لمصلحة الهلال فإن الكفة في الهجوم تميل لمصلحة الاتفاق لوجود الثنائي صالح بشير والغاني البرنس تاغو وكلاهما مهاجم خطر يعرف طريق المرمى جيدا , اما هجوم الهلال فيغيب عنه هدافه ياسر القحطاني بداعي الإصابة والبدلاء غير ثابتين حتى الان وأصبح الهلال بحاجة ماسه لمهاجم أجنبي في المرحلة المقبلة أبان فترة التسجيل الثانية خصوصا أن مستوى أحمد الصويلح وسلطان السعود غير ثابت من مباراة لأخرى . 
وتبقى كافة الدفاع متساوية نوعا ما مع تميز ظهير الاتفاق راشد رهيب في بناء الهجمة , وتميز متوسط دفاع الهلال عن الاتفاق باليقظة داخل خط الـ18 .
اما الحراسة فهي لصالح الضيوف لوجود العملاق محمد الدعيع لتطور مستواه وخبرته , ويمنع الدعيع أي كرة عرضية لتلج مرماه بينما مشكلة حراسة الاتفاق في التصدى للعرضيات .
المباراة هامة للفريقين فهي محطة الاتفاق للعودة من جديد لأجواء الدوري ومهمة للهلال لمطاردة الاتحاد لذلك فإن الفريقين يبحثان عن الفوز ونقاط المباراة مما يعني أن اللقاء سيكون مفتوحا بمعنى آخر سيكون الشق الهجومي هو العنوان الأبرز للمباراة , كما يتوقع ان يحضر اللقاء جمهور كبير وغفير جدا نظرا للإثارة المتوقعة من الناحية الفنية .

----------


## LUCKY

*يقود المباراة حكم سويسري*
*الشباب والنصر يبحثـان عن المنافسـة في لقاء قوي اليـوم* 
*رادان يريد تعويض الخسـارة وبومبيدو يبحث عن الأمان*
 
من لقاء الشباب والنصر
يلتقي الليلة على استاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض فريقا الشباب والنصر ضمن الجولة التاسعة من دوري المحترفين حيث يسعى الفريقان إلى ابقاء حظوظهما في المنافسة على المراكز الاولى في الدوري خاصة بعد بدأ في الدوري الكثير من مبارياته .. فالشباب يبحث عن مواصلة مسلسل الانتصارات خاصة انه يمتلك لاعبين على مستوى عال وبامكانه مزاحمة الفرق على الصدارة .. وفي المقابل يعيش النصر عدم استقرار في مستواه جعله يتعثر في لقاء الاخير امام نجران وهو الليلة يحرص على الفوز قبل خوضه نهائي كأس الخليج للاندية امام الاهلي وهو بوضعية افضل.
(الشباب)
يمتلك الشباب 15 نقطة جعلته في المركز الرابع وكان آخر لقاء امام الحزم وكسبه بهدفين والفريق يعاني الاصابات المستمرة في صفوفه والتي جعلت المدرب بومبيدو يعدل في تشكيل الفريق في اكثر من لقاء مما افقد الفريق الانسجام خاصة في خط الدفاع والذي سيشارك فيه الليلة العائد من الاصابة نايف القاضي والى جواره المخضرم صالح صديق، فيما سيغيب عبدالله شهيل للاصابة تاركا مركزه لحسن معاذ ويبقى زيد المولد متواجدا في الظهير الايسر وسيمنح المدرب عبدالملك الخيبري بعد انتهاء ايقافه الفرصة للمشاركة الى جوار المحترف بوفيو والذي لم يظهر بالمستوى المطلوب فيما سيكون الاعتماد على عبده عطيف وشقيقه احمد في الوسط المساند للمهاجمين في ظل غياب كماتشو للاصابة، فيما سيتواجد في خط المقدمة الخطير ناصر الشمراني والى جواره كلاديني والذي اخذ فرصا كثيرة لم يقنع خلالها الشبابيين وقد يعود ناجي مجرشي للمشاركة بعد تعافيه من الاصابة في ظل عدم اقتناع المدرب بمستوى فيصل السلطان ويمتلك الشباب اسماء مميزة في الاحتياط كبدر الحقباني وفيصل العبيلي ويوسف السالم. 
(النصر)
يحتل النصر المركز الثالث برصيد 17 نقطة وكان آخر لقاء لعبه امام نجران وخسره بهدف وحيد، والفريق في حالة استعداد للقاء النهائي امام الاهلي نهاية هذا الاسبوع مما يجعل رادان حريصا على عدم ارهاق لاعبيه خاصة ان لديه بعض اللاعبين العائدين من الاصابة كسعد الحارثي واحمد البحري واللذين قد يكونان على مقاعد البدلاء والاعتماد على تواجد كميل الوباري في حراسة المرمى وامامه خط دفاعي يقوده المحترف الديرو والى جواره حمد الصقور والذي يعاني هبوط مستواه مما يربك الفريق فيما تظل منطقة الاظهرة غير مستقرة الاسماء فشارك فيها العديد من اللاعبين ويبقى الاقرب ابراهيم شراحيلي وعبده برناوي، فيما وسط النصر يقوده افضل لاعبي المحور في الدوري يوسف الموينع والى جواره يتواجد احمد المبارك، فيما يعد المحترف التون عقل الفريق وصاحب الامكانات الفنية العالية والى جواره يتواجد حمد الشهراني ولدى النصر اوراق رابحة كعواد العتيبي ورزاق وفهد الزهراني.

----------


## LUCKY

*الهلال واصل مطاردته للمتصدر الاتحاد*
*الزعيم خلصها بهدفين .. واحد «جدلي» والثاني سويدي*
*التايب رايق.. ويلهامسون فايق.. والاتفاقي ضايع!!*
 
 
واصل الهلال مطاردته للمتصدر الاتحاد عقب فوزه امس السبت على مضيفه الاتفاق 2 – صفر باستاد الأمير محمد بن فهد بالدمام في ختام المرحلة التاسعة من دوري المحترفين السعودي. سجل هدفي الهلال محمد العنبر (19) والسويدي ويلهامسون (76 ركلة جزاء) ورفع الهلال رصيده الى (20) نقطة وتجمد رصيد الاتفاق عند (12) نقطة.
وشهدت المباراة سبع بطاقات صفراء للهلال عبد اللطيف الغنام وطارق التايب ومحمد نامي وللاتفاق صالح بشير والبرنس تاغو ووليد الرجا.
بداية حذرة من الفريقين, انحصر اللعب فيها وسط الميدان, وندرت المحاولات الموجهة نحو المرميين, حتى المبادرة الهجومية من الفريقين كانت خجولة وتقتل في مهدها, وشهدت الـ « 15» دقيقة الاولى صراعا في خط الوسط, وكل فريق كان يحاول الاختراق وتغذية خط المقدمة, وكان اول تهديد حقيقي في المباراة كرة راشد الرهيب التي لعبها من فوق رؤوس المدافعين لتصل للمهاجم صالح بشير الذي واجه الحارس محمد الدعيع وتمكن الأخير من خطف الكرة من بشير (16), ونشط الهلال وسط تحركات السويدي ويلهامسون الذي تنقل من اليمين الى اليسار في محاولة لتمويل المهاجم محمد العنبر وتلقى الاخير عرضية من الجهة اليمنى من خالد عزيز لتصل لرأس أحمد الفريدي واشترك معه الحارس عدنان السلمان لتصل الكرة في نهاية المطاق لرأسية محمد العنبر عالجها في المرمى واخرجها المدافع جمعان الجمعان الا ان الحكم المساعد الاول ناصر المظفر وليس حكم المباراة احتسبها هدفا واعترض الاتفاقيون لكن دون جدوى (19), وسدد البرازيلي باولو سيرجو كرة ارضية قوية تصدى لها الدعيع ببراعة (27) انفتح اللعب بعد هدف الهلال, واصبح سجالا هجمة هنا وهجمة هناك, وضغط اصحاب الأرض في الدقائق العشر الاخيرة, واعتمد الضيوف على الهجوم المرتد السريع, ولم تفلح السيطرة الاتفاقية في تعديل النتيجة, حيث نجح الهلال في اتاحة الفرصة للاعبي الاتفاق بالسيطرة دون ان يقتربوا من منطقة الجزاء المحظورة وتهديد مرمى الدعيع.
مع بداية الشوط الثاني سدد طارق التايب كرة ثابتة على مشارف خط الـ «18» مرت بجانب القائم الايمن (48), وحول اللاعب نفسه كرة عرضية ارضية لمحمد العنبر خطفها الحارس عندنان السلمان في اللحظة الاخيرة (49) وارتفع ايقاع المباراة. وضغط اصحاب الارض بغية تسجيل هدف التعادل, وكان المفتاح في هذا الضغط المغربي صلاح الدين عقال الذي تسبب في فتح ثغرات في دفاع الهلال, ولم يستفد الاتفاقيون من هذا الضغط نتيجة التسرع, وأنقذ محمد الدعيع مرماه من هدف محقق عندما تدخل في كرة خطرة قبل وصولها الى المهاجم البرنس تاغو عند المرمى (57) وكاد الواعد أحمد الفريدي ينهي آمال الاتفاق في التعادل ويعزز تقدم فريقه عندما تسلم كرة داخل خط الـ «18 « وسدد كرة ارضية قوية مرت بمحاذاة القائم الأيمن (61), ونشط الهلال وسط الملعب عن طريق طارق التايب الذي أزعج الاتفاقيين بتواجده في ارجاء الملعب, وكادت رأسية سياف البيشي تسكن شباك الدعيع الا انها مرت بجانب القائم الأيسر (66), وخرج من الهلال محمد العنبر وحل بدلا منه أحمد الصويلح (68), وكان واضحا ان الهلال يسير المباراة حسب رغبته, دون ان تكون هناك محاولة من اصحاب الأرض لضغط فعلي, وكان التايب هو عنوان الشوط الثاني للهلال حيث لعب دورا كبيرا في احكام قبضة فريقه على ايقاع المباراة. وغاب في هجوم الاتفاق صالح بشير والبرنس تاغو, حتى ان الاخير اضطر للتراجع الى الوسط للحصول على الكرة, وخرج من وسط الاتفاق عبد الرحمن القحطاني وحل مكانه سلمان الحريري (74), وسدد السويدي ويلهامسون كرة قوية من خارج خط الـ «18 « لتصطدم كرته بيد المدافع سياف البيشي داخل خط الـ « 18» لم يتردد حكم المباراة الدولي عبد الرحمن العمري في احتسابها ركلة جزاء صحيحة لا غبار عليها انبرى لها نفس اللاعب السويدي ويلهامسون ووضعها على يمين الحارس هدف ثان للهلال (76) وخرج بعد الهدف التايب وحل مكانه عبد العزيز الخثران (78) وكان كوزمين يهدف من هذا التغيير الى المحافظة على التفوق من خلال مساندة الدفاع, ودخل حسين النجعي بدلا من سلطان البرقان بعد فوات الأوان (81) وكان من المفترض ان يجري مدرب الاتفاق البرتغالي توني اوليفيرا تغييراته منذ بداية الشوط الثاني, لكنه تأخر كثيرا في تغيراته, وكاد الفريدي ان يسجل الهدف الثالث للهلال عندما توغل بكرة داخل خط الـ «18» وسدد كرة ارضية لكن كرته مرت بجانب القائم الأيمن (84) وسدد نفس اللاعب من داخل خط الـ «18» لكن هذه المرة تصدى لها الحارس السلمان (86) وسدد البديل سلمان الحريري كرة ارضية قوية حولها الدعيع لركنية (87) وخرج الفريدي ودخل سلطان البيشي (89) وسدد السويدي ويلهامسون كرة ارضية من هجمة مرتدة تصدى لها السلمان (90), لينتهي اللقاء بفوز صريح للهلال الأفضل والأخطر في المباراة رغم حالات النقص في صفوفه, وكانت لقتالية لاعبيه وشعورهم بالمسؤولية الدور في جعلهم الأفضل بعكس ما كان عليه لاعبو الاتفاق.

----------


## LUCKY

*الحارثي خرج من الدقيقة العاشرة*
*النصر والشباب.. حبايب في مباراة مملة*
 
بتعادل سلبي مستوى ونتيجة انتهى اللقاء الذي جمع النصر والشباب على استاد الأمير فيصل بن فهد بالملز ضمن الجولة التاسعة في دوري المحترفين ليرتفع رصيد النصر الى (18) نقطة في المركز الثالث والشباب الى (16) نقطة في المركز الرابع.
الشوط الأول
مع الدقيقة الثانية صدم النصراويون باصابة سعد الحارثي المفاجئة مما جعله يتحامل عليها حتى الدقيقة العاشرة عندما استبدله المدرب رادان بعواد العتيبي وكانت الدقائق الماضية عبارة عن كرات مقطوعة في وسط الملعب حتى الدقيقة 15 التي شهدت اولى الهجمات الخطرة للشباب عن طريق حسن معاذ استطاع كميل الوباري ابعادها لتستمر الالعاب العشوائية وسط الملعب دون خطورة من الفريقين ووضح الارهاق على لاعبي الشباب خاصة الدوليين، فيما النصر اصبح بمهاجم واحد ريان بلال كان لا يجد أي مساندة من لاعبي الوسط وعدم مساندة لاعبي الاطراف حتى اعلن الحكم نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين.
الشوط الثاني
بدأ هذا الشوط افضل نسبيا من بداية الشوط الاول فبحث الفريقان عن التسجيل وتحصل عواد العتيبي والتون على فرصتين ابعدهما وليد عبد الله فيما الشباب حاول عن طريق حسن معاذ والدي لعب اكثر من كرة عرضية كان فيصل السلطان وكلاديني سلبيان في التعامل معها مما جعل مدرب الشباب يزج بناصر الشمراني لدعم المقدمة ومع الدقيقة 21 اضاع ريان بلا كرة في مواجهة مرمى الشباب بعد مجهود من التون الذي تحمل مسؤولية خط الوسط الذي كان مستواه افضل وسيطر لاعبوه على وسط الملعب. في المقابل كان لاعبو الشباب يلعبون الكرات الطويلة لناصر الشمراني الا ان التنظيم الدفاعي لحمد الصقور وايدير كان ظاهرا الا ان أحمد عطيف كاد يبعثر هذا التنظيم عندما واجه كميل الوباري وسدد كرة اعتلت العارضة في الدقيقة 33 واخرى من بوقيو لعبها بكل عشوائية خارج الملعب في الدقيقة 36 لتستمر الدقائق الباقية عبارة عن كرات مقطوعة من الفريقين حتى اعلن الحكم نهاية اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين.

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يسلموووو اخوي لوكي
على التقرير
ويعطيك الف عافية 
لاعدمنا من جديدك

----------


## واحد فاضي

جهد تشكرون عليه 

أسطر هنا وقفة إعجاب وتقدير للمشرف القدير

والى جميع الأعضاء المشاركين 

متابعة متميزة 


خالص تحياتي وتقديري
فمان الكريم

----------


## mr.gost

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوي اليوم مباراة الهلال والشباب الهلال الذي يحتل المركز الاول والشباب يحتل المركز الثالث وغدا يستضيفف الاتحاد النصر  والاتحاد الذي يتعاصر مع الهلال في المركز الاول والنصر الذي يحتل المركز السادس

----------


## LUCKY

> السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوي اليوم مباراة الهلال والشباب الهلال الذي يحتل المركز الاول والشباب يحتل المركز الثالث وغدا يستضيفف الاتحاد النصر والاتحاد الذي يتعاصر مع الهلال في المركز الاول والنصر الذي يحتل المركز السادس



اهلاً اخي mr.gost 

طبعاً للمعلوميه المباريات التي تقام اليوم و غداص ضمن بطوله الامير فيصل بن فهد و ليس الدوري السعودي للمحترفين 

و طبعاً راح تكون خروج المغلوب

يعني مباريات حماسيه 

اتمنى لك الاستمتاع بها 

اخوي mr.gost 

عليك تحط لنا النتائج

----------


## LUCKY

> جهد تشكرون عليه 
> 
> أسطر هنا وقفة إعجاب وتقدير للمشرف القدير 
> والى جميع الأعضاء المشاركين  
> متابعة متميزة  
> 
> خالص تحياتي وتقديري
> 
> فمان الكريم



 
اهلاً اخي واحد فاضي 

شكراً لمرورك و لاكن المجهود المبذول ليس فيه تفاعل من الاعضاء 

لذا ترى الاهتمام اقل من السابق 


تحياتي

----------


## Al mystro20

هلا بكم انا اتحادي عندي استفسار هل طارق التايب سوف ينتقل الى الاتحاد ام ماذا؟؟؟؟

----------


## LUCKY

> هلا بكم انا اتحادي عندي استفسار هل طارق التايب سوف ينتقل الى الاتحاد ام ماذا؟؟؟؟



 

اول مرررررررره اسمع هذا الخبر 

بس كل شيء يصير 

مدام البلوي موجود 

تحياتي

----------


## دلوعة الشعبة

_مشكور خيوووووو_

----------

